# The road less traveled....



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

...ok, time for another new journal! New year, new journal!
I have switched up things, a little bit. Mainly giving gopros' 3 cycle workouts a whirl. I may not use his exact workouts, at least not yet, but his style.
I made up my own log book with a stats sheet at the end of each month.
I will take pics at the beginign of each month and post them here as well. I was thinking of taking some last ngiht, but am too embarrassed to let people see me the way I am now.
So, I am also working to add in the necessary cardio.. (blech) and cleaning up my diet. Note: I am not a hard core dieter, ask J'bo! There are some things I will / will no eat.
I believe in moderation, not extreme, so won't mind of fat stripping is slower. (I don't want to lose weight, that means I would eventually find it again)
After my 6 week layoff I had to take due to that cold I had, I think I am almost close enough to the weights I was using before to continue my journey.
I was actually looking thru an old log of mine a couple years ago to use as a template fore my new log book. I am impressed with some of the muscular gains I have made. I am not huge, by any means, but some of the weights I am using now are significantly more than what I was using then!
I still have about 20 lbs of crud I need to strip off me. THat is a priority.
Add more LBM as well. I also want to be able to put up 4 plates (405) on bench and squats by this time next year. I thin that is possible.
I do not have my current stats as of right now, so will just give basics, but will put them in once per month.
I would like to keep the whorring out of here, please. I want to be able to track my workouts without having to search thru pages of my friends talking back-n-forth. I will be in my other 'old' journal for that!
So, stats for now are:

Name: Mike (Burner)
Age: 33
Height: 5'9"
Weight: Approx. 200lbs
Body Fat%: Too much
Chest: Flabby
waist: Thick
Legs: Semi-hairy
Arms: Small


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 8, 2004)

Day 1, Week 1 (POWER), 8 Feb, 04:

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 245*5, 275*3, 275*3  

Cybex Incline Machine Bench Press:
210*6, 210*5, 210*4, 210*4

Cybex Decline Machine Bench Press:
210*7, 210*8, 230*6, 230*6, 210*20

BICEPS:
Wide Grip Bar Bell Curls:
65*10, 85*8, 105*5, 105*6

Machine Preacher Curls:
70*6, 70*8

** Was disappointed with weights. THought I'd be back to full strength, but 225 was heavy (was supposed to be warm up weight)

** Not sure if the weights are correct for the cybex benching. it is one of those machines that the bar is cuonter weighted, so not sure, took best guess.

** Took sort of easy for biceps, still babying them, do not want to reinjure them and have to take time off again

** No time for cardio


----------



## greekblondechic (Feb 8, 2004)

Relax! Recovery takes time!

You will be lifting heavier again soon 

Just don't hurt yourself


----------



## Rissole (Feb 8, 2004)

Hey B looks great  Wont post in here (much) but will definately follow


----------



## P-funk (Feb 8, 2004)

why the frown for 275x3 on the bench press??  Looks like you have some pretty good strength there.

good luck.


----------



## atherjen (Feb 8, 2004)

Best of luck! Ill def be following!


----------



## Erilaya (Feb 9, 2004)

ROCK ON B! been a long time buddy.. ( miss me??) 

Eri'


----------



## david (Feb 9, 2004)

Hey Erilaya!!!    Of course he misses you!!  We all miss you very much!  And, who could ever forget the wooden floor and meat sandwich.  You in the middle and Burner and a mysterious someone on each side of you!  Now who could that have been?   

OK Mike, sorry to whore in your journal!  Carry on!!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 9, 2004)

Damn your quite the popular guy! haha  I will be here to


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> why the frown for 275x3 on the bench press??  Looks like you have some pretty good strength there.
> 
> good luck.


because I was benching 3 solid reps @ 315 in the begining of December....

SLowly getting it back up there.

Hey all! 
Hiya eri!
no whorring here! Go to my other  OLD journal and feel free to whore it up in there!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 11, 2004)

Day 2, Week 1 (POWER), 10 Feb, 04:

LEGS:
Squat:
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 335*3, 335*2 / 225*5, 135*10

Cable Step Ups:
50*10, 80*10, 80*10

Leg Extension:
150*8, 150*8

out of time.

** kinda funny on that 2nd set of squats @ 335! I did my 315 for 6 and felt pretty good for it, so I wanted to bump up and get my sets of 4. THat first set @ 335, I felt ok, but maybe could have done that alst rep. The 2nd set...I got one, then two...then on my way towards three...and it kept going down...down...down....luckily, I learned a long time ago to put up the safety bars in the cage! (I use them mainly for spotting AND to know how far I need to go down)
I had to scooch out from under the weight. I stripped it down to 225lbs and was able to get under it and rack it back, then do my set of five. Tha was an 'ass to ankle' 225 squat too, thank you!


The last set @ 135, is like a hack squat. I stand with feet together and squat down as far as I can until burn out. Pretty sick!

THat step up was pretty cool. It took a couple reps to get my balance and movement right, but felt good. (it is hurting me now!)
I will do them again next week with a variation..make it hurt better!
My reps were still shy of what I should have been doing. (I should have reps of 10, not 8 @ 150!)

*** No cardio...ran out of time. Had to get to Kristen's. She had a bad day, was in need of my special margarita and BBQ chicken therapy!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

Day 3, Week 1 (POWER), 11 Feb, 04:

DELTS / TRIS:

Seated Bar Bell Military Press:
65*10, 90*10, 135*10, 185*4, 135*9

Standing DB Side LateralRaise:
35*10, 45*5, 45*5, 25*10 (slow resps, pause at top)

Pec Dec:
120*1, 120*10, 120*8

Dips:
*10, *10, *10, *10

Time
Still didn't have a belt for weighted dips. some jag-off stole the other one

*that tetndon thingine is still buggin me, so no upright rows or shrugs to further inflame.
**ran out of time. was getting late. Lucky to get to gym, was TIRED after work!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Nice squats B


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 12, 2004)

thanks, they are sore as hell today!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 12, 2004)

Same... i torched my legs yesterday!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 14, 2004)

Day 4, Week 1 13 February 04:

Back:
WG Pull ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*10, BW*8, BW*6 = 44  

Bar Bell Row:
135*10, 185*6, 185*6, 185*6 / 135*6

WG Pull Down:
180*8, 180*8

CG Cable Row:
180*8, 180*8

Out of Time

***I want to get back to my 50 reps within 5 sets for pull ups. I have slowed down some (rep speed) then after a couple consecutive 50 rep work outs, WIll add weight back into sets!

***Still not sure I totally like bb rows. I try and be strict, but fels like I am still cheating..need to have someone watch my form


Been reading other people's workouts. think I will adapt some of them into mine. Will start off tomorrow's workout; (week 2, Day1) with legs.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

Day 1, Week 2), 10 Feb, 04:

SQUATS:
135*15, 225*10, 275*6, 275*6, 275*6 

FRONT SQUATS:
135*8, 135*8, 135*8

STEP UPS:
80*10, 80*10

Out of Time

**legs were weak...but concentrated on giong deep. No belt. Maybe why reps were lower?

** Front squats..felt good after got the hang of them again. Had to work on balancing the weight. Also forgot how the bar wants to 'choke' you!

**not sure if I am going to use that cable machine for those step ups any more. Not sure if I will use them again., Will eiher do lunges or Smith lunges o something.

**FOOD: coulda been better.

Did try the 'mudge meal' last night with Kristen.
Was AWESOME! 
Used white rice instead of brown, as you know I HATE brown rice..and it doesn't really matter anyway. Will be looking to get written proof for those out there that are skeptics!)
Mudge Meal: 2 chicken breasts (marinated in beer, the grilled to my perfections with some seasoning) white rice and spagetti sauce. and a salad. Real gooooood!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

Also bought some more liq. clenbutrx..as it is about to no longer be sold....


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Workouts and weights lookin good B.  Yea. eliminating the belt really hurts the ego in terms of weight and reps.  It is a good thing though, and you will be stronger because of it


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 16, 2004)

hey pre-
I usually didn't use a belt 22 @ under..but didn't think I'd need it for 275. It did tweak my back, sounds like the way it does yours too.
I had Kris take some pics of me last night. WIll be posting them later this week. I be lookin' like shiat..but ya have to start somewhere, right?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 16, 2004)

Correctamoondo!  Better to have shitty first pics and great last ones, then good first and great last ones.  It will just show how much further you have come, and be inspiration to all


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Sorry bud but the pool ones were kinda small to get them to size...

 Nice Traps


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Swim anyone??


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice undies bud.....


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

2


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

3


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

4


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

5


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

6


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

7


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

8


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

9


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

10


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Good pics mate 
Nice quads, good calves, thick traps, delts, lats. You got good all over muscle 
 Keep hittin it hard


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Ris! Thanks for the help!
I need to get the 'winter insulation' burned off though! I cannot even see my 'horse shoes' (what of them I have left) anymore!
Tonight is a cardio night. No lifting.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

Day 2, Week 2, 16 Feb, 04:

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*5, 275*5, 275*5 \ 225*2 (drop set),135*8

Incline Bench Press:
185*6, 185*5, 185*6, 135*8

Decline Bench Press:
185*1, 185*8, 185*8

Out of Time.
Got to gym late. Was down loading, then sending pics to Ris. Also got off to a good start, but ran into an aqquaintance, and talked w/ him for a wbit. Good results, though....he is a mortgage broker, specializing in foreclosures. He may throw a couple listings my way! (Might be a 4 - 6% commission on them!)

**no cardio

FOOD:
1) bad...was late for work....
2) 'mudge meal' with white rice. (will always be white rice)
3) 2 chicken breasts, veggies and 'tater's
4) Micelean MRS (chocolate..not too bad, an drink it with out flinching!  

**work out**

5) PB & J sammich w/ glass skim milk

WATER:
Almost 1 gallon

Still a bit upset that I can only do sets of 5 @ 275. I had to have a spotter too. I would have gotten stuck on the bottom if didnt' have him there, nor would have I felt secure enough having that much weight ovre me w/out one. Wondering how long it will take me to break 3 plates again (safely)

My goal: 4 plates by year's end! Both bench and squat


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey B ... I don't think you look bad at all considering your diet choices sometimes.  I do agree with Ris that you have some good muscle and now it's just a matter of refining that diet!! 

Keep up the good lifting my friend.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

diet choices...you crak me up!
Thanks tho!
I try to eat fairly good, but that and the lack of cardio is killing me, but I am working on that...


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

Your upset with 275 For 5 ?!? Train with me bud and you wont feel so bad.....

Yes it took like 1/2hr to download them pics and you sent about 4 twice  Dont matter


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

I WAS @ 315 for 3! (those are good, no help reps)
..and I can barely move 405 on dead lift..so we are even...


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2004)

1)   Love your smile....nothing better than a guy with a great smile.
2)   Get outta the pool.
3)   Tighter boxer-briefs!!!!   

4)   Hubba, hubba, hubba
5)   Can I get some of that margarita and bbq chicken therapy?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

1)thank you
2)NO!
3) I had them rolled up...
4) Kristen doesn't share....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 17, 2004)

Damn the luck!!!

Oh well, I'll have to get the hubby to do a little "fashion" show for me later.

Okay peeps, I'm outta here....tune in again tomorrow.
Same Lat Time
Same Lat Channel


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

Have a great day, FG!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I WAS @ 315 for 3! (those are good, no help reps)
> ..and I can barely move 405 on dead lift..so we are even...


I'd rather bench 3 plates clean for reps than dead 5....


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

you're pretty close, aren't you?


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

Great pics.  At least you dont look like a were wolf!   Plus you have good thickness all around.  Like the others said, you just need to clean up your diet a bit.

Also the brown rice in the Mudge Meal isnt that bad... Just use a ton of spaghetti sauce


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

Thanks, Pre-
what brand sauce do you use? I found Classico @ Safeway..low fat..lower sugar than prego and ragu, I believe. REAL tasty! Just finished off the last of what I made the other day, a bit ago!


----------



## PreMier (Feb 17, 2004)

I got Prego.  I found it at Costco, and got some HUGE bottles.

How many cups of rice and how many chx breasts are you using in them?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

2 breasts, cup or so rice, thinking less than cup of sauce.


----------



## Eggs (Feb 17, 2004)

Hey Mike, good to see you keeping a journal!  I have one somewhere around here too... ahve to get back into shape 

Keep hitting it hard!


----------



## atherjen (Feb 17, 2004)

Nice work Burner!! legs are great!! and delts are awesome! great overall development! Keep up the great work!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> you're pretty close, aren't you?


I put 3 plates on everytime i do heavy week the strongest i got was about a half rep by myself and a light spot from my TP. I was pissed on Monday though cause the 3 plates didnt come off my chest without a spot  I think getting leaner and less carbs has abit to do with it and i've never really trained for strength


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 17, 2004)

well, that's good. I was at some time ago, getting 5 reps, but I think my buddy was spotting me 'too much'..which is annoying.
yep, less carbs = less energy...less strength...


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 17, 2004)

dude you are getting some undies for a late Valentines bday....you need tighter ones that show the booty off  who ever taught you to dress like that anyways


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

hey....what's wrong w/ my Whoop Ass drawers? They are boxer briefs.
I have some tighter ones (not tighty whities, thank you)
but wanted to keep things decent...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

Just got back from fuqqing SPIN class with Kristen.
Holy bajeesus! I am out of shape! ok, round is a shape...
I had to do a 'gut check' to just finish the class! I didn't really even follow the workout. I just tried to pedal at a decent rate the whole 50 minutes. (by the way...you did read that correctly.. FIFTY MINUTES OF CONTINUOUS CARDIO!)
I swear, I was sweating like a $2 whore in confession after the Navy left port...
(I thought it was funny)

I don't know which is better / worse. The burning sensation from this class, or the near puking feeling you get after a grueling leg workout. Which, incidintally, I have not felt in a while. Don't know why. I am pushing the weights when I squat, at least I think I am. It feels as if I am..but have not gotten the pukey feeling in a while. Then again, I am pretty worthless for a couple hours after one of those workouts, as I need to get my nauseated self home and take a nap..

Tonight will be delts and tris.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 18, 2004)

Spin?   How could you do that to yourself you $2 hooker you??  
Spin looks intense but I wouldn't be into 50min of cardio like that.


Love the signature man, Something Wicked this way comes is one of my favorite books.


----------



## J'Bo (Feb 18, 2004)

Glad to hear that you approached the spin class floor...your a brave man B  i wouldnt even go near there


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> Spin?   How could you do that to yourself you $2 hooker you??
> Spin looks intense but I wouldn't be into 50min of cardio like that.
> 
> ...


'morning! I'm a well deserved....$5 'ho! I gotz mad skillz!


I like to shake things up..and as you can see from the pics...I need...<cough cough> cardio. I usually do 20 min on the elliptical when I get a chance, and that is fine. I am pretty sweaty afterwards..feels like I have accomplished something.

THanks, I like it too. I just remember reading it from Macbeth some time ago..ok, YEARS..in high school...
WTF else would ANYONE even want to read a play? Too many thee's, thoust's, and other forgein English words that died a functionally obsolecent death?

Gonna go play, Americas Army.com for a while now....nothing like gettign shot by some unknown person on the other end of a keyboard somewhere in this great big world!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 18, 2004)

what ... no work today?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

nope. of today and tomorow!
I have to work the whole weekend....

I work a 3-2-2-3 schedule
3 on, 2 off, 2 on, 3 off 12 hour days.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 18, 2004)

Day 3, Week 2, 18 Feb, 04:

DELTS:
Seated Military BB Press:
65*10, 95*10, 135*10, 135*5, 135*6 

Standing Lateral Side Raises:
35*10, 35*8, 35*8

Seated DB Military Press:
35*10, 35*10

Reverse Pec Dec:
120*10, 110*10, 110*10

Upright Rows:
95*10, 95*10

DB Shrugs:
90*10, 90*10

Time

**was dissapointed that my reps dropped dramitically on bb mil press. It wsa like my strength was sapped. That was annoying.

**Was hard w/ the lat raises...was trying to make sure wsan't swinging too much...

** Those 35 lb db presses were HARD! Delts were feeling tired! Those lsat couplereps were getting shaky..

**Didn't feel too much discomfort with the upright rows! Maybe get to use them on a regular basis again! **also! Used a higher tempo on this exercise! Just continuous reps, no pausing unless had to!
**didn't use straps on shrugs, and grip was slipping around rep 8. Could have done several more reps if had straps on..


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

no gym lastnight. Errands took too long, then it was time to get over to Kristen's for home made dinner.
She is going to her condo in the mountians tonight, so I will not have any distractions for when I do my back.
Will even have time for.....cardio...


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

YOU'RE KICKING ARSE HON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

How's are ya?


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

Holy Toledo!
yet ANOTHER hottie to visit my ever so humble journal...

Am good...don't even wanna talk about what I've eaten so far today...woke up late, no food prepped....


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

Hey.  Been there done that.......Try not to make a habit of it and I think you'll do fine.

Speaking of fine..........................


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)




----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

No joke, you're a hottie yourself.  I'm into men with dark hair

Cannot wait to see your progress pic.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> No joke, you're a hottie yourself.  I'm into men with dark hair


boy..they MUST have you on some good meds..




> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Cannot wait to see your progress pic.



heh heh..me neither..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Feb 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> boy..they MUST have you on some good meds..
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## oaktownboy (Feb 20, 2004)

alright Mike we gotta get rid of that stomach..i'm smelling a cut


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 21, 2004)

that's what I 've been saying!


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 21, 2004)

You gotta do it and not just say it!!!

C'mon babe, I'm losing my gut, time for you to lose yours too!!


----------



## Rissole (Feb 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> no gym lastnight. Errands took too long, then it was time to get over to Kristen's for home made dinner.
> She is going to her condo in the mountians tonight, so I will not have any distractions for when I do my back.
> Will even have time for.....cardio...


So much for that....  
Did you get the cam working??

Here's a pic of Burners babe


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks, ris!
she' IS kinda hot, ain't she? 
Cam IS working. it was that pebkac error I was thinking it was..


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

whoohooo she is a blond!!  Fire loves blonds!!  Beautiful gal you have there Bman.  Can I pull her hair???  I love to pull blonde girls hair!  hehehe


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 22, 2004)

thanks, Bri-
sure...but I won't be responsible for her reactions.....


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Feb 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Can I pull her hair???  I love to pull blonde girls hair!  hehehe




What about brunettes???  I like the hair pulled....oh sorry Burner, I don't mean to porno up your journal


----------



## firestorm (Feb 22, 2004)

Oh heck yaa I love brunettes too FG. Heck I even married one but she won't let me pull her hair.  Damn her.   OK sweetie!!!  your on!!!  
I take you out for dinner and dancing, a horse and carriage ride through Central Park in NYC, then back to my place for some hot and sexy hair pulling!!!  hahahahaha


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 23, 2004)

Day 1, week 3, 2 Feb, 04:

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 225*8, 225*8, 225*7, 225*7 

Incline Bench Press:
185*7, 185*6, 185*6, 185*6  (had spotter)

Biceps:
BB Curl:
65*10, 85*10, 85*9, 85*8, 85*8


Time

Felt weak..must have been the crappy food I ate all weekend. I don't want any more junk food. blaech.
Thinking I am also coming down wiht a cold. Head is stuffy and funny taste in mouth..unless that is from the cold meds. Gym closed on me, or would have finished total workout.
 Stupid gym, wish I can go over to 24 hour fitness..

FOOD:
SUCKED!

Water: Drank some! (maybe 1/2 gallon)  

** No progress pics for begining end of the of March..
Gonna be snow boarding at least two days tis weekend, so hopefully, mucho cals will be burned..
Notgonna make Kris's spin class this week, as I have to be at work at 6am. Maybe next week..


----------



## Rissole (Feb 23, 2004)

Ohhh yeah.....
cant make your spin class sweety.... i gotta.... ummm..... ahhhhhh.... work...... yeah thats it!! I gotta work!!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2004)

not this week, snookums....
  
We wento go see, 50 First Dates last night! Good movie! It was funny, sad....I give it, two thumbs and a big toe up!


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 24, 2004)

Day 2, week 3, 23 Feb, 04:
LEGS!

SQUAT:
135*10, 225*15, 225*15, 225*10, 225*11

One Legged Smith Lunges:
85*10, 85*10, 85*10, 85*10   

Leg Extension:
150*7, 150*7, 150*7

Cybex Revese Leg Curl:
90*10, 90*10, 90*10

GREAT FRIGGIN WORKOUT! 
( had been thinking that i have not had a: "I need to sit down or I will puke' workout in a while..sooooooooalmost got it last night!
My strength ran out after 2nd working set. Think I kept reps at full parallell...get tired..get a litle lazy, but did as best I could. Damn, used to be able to do a cople sets of 20 @ that weight...oh well, back on track, at least!
THose one legges lunges..yeah...in a word: OWIE! They SUCKED....so good....
Leg extensions felt heavy, but guessing it was the fact that I did a really god job on the previous 2 exercises?
The reverse culrs? You are sitting down with legs straight ot in front of you, and you curl the weight underneath you.

I wsa doing my best to hobble out of the gym, and passed a couple of the guys I know. (hell, I have been there so long an with my big mouth, I know a lot of people in there..by face)
The one guy smles at me, asn asked if I was ok.
"Leg day" was my response.
Oh, gotcha...you look in pain....

Kinda funny, another guy was walking out ahead of me, asked if I was done already.
"Yep, amazing how much I can get dine if I keep my mouth shut.."


FOOD:
1) 6 egg whts, 1 yolk, 2 slice lean turkey, ff cheese, cup of coffee
2) chicken breast, cup of white rice
3) wendy's small cheese burger, small soda(Was starving and needed food)
4) um....chicken sammich from chick-filet. ( wsan't hungry after gym, in hurry to get to Kristen's house to pick her up to go to the movie. Almost didn't get any food, but was too late for the one show, and had 30 min for the other.)

Water:
not sure. not enough

Cardio:
Are you kidding??? Could barely walk!

Supplements:
3 ml of clenbutrx, pre-workout
5g v-21 creatine


----------



## PreMier (Feb 24, 2004)

Nice workout there B.  Ever thought of increasing the volume


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

I hope you are joking......my legs are STILL sore!


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

... way to reward such a good workout - *3) wendy's small cheese burger, small soda*


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

man's gotta eat...with no $$.....didn't have thte $$ for the chicken sammich..


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

I hear ya ... I'll admit, I tried MacDonalds chicken nuggets last Friday ...  ... after eating the same clean food day in and day out, I was able to choke down one ... and I then thought the fries couldn't be that bad ...  ... another bad choice.


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

chick-filet has good chicken..


----------



## PreMier (Feb 25, 2004)

NT-- I heard some lady bit into a McyDee's chicken nugget once, and it was a TUMOR!  It had all kinds of nasty puss, and shit in it.  Made her sick.
After hearing that I NEVER will eat a chicken nugget again.


----------



## naturaltan (Feb 25, 2004)

it was awful to say the least ...


----------



## Burner02 (Feb 25, 2004)

Day 3, week 3, 25 Feb, 04:

DELTS:
DB Military Press:
2X Warmup :30*15, 40*10, 50*10, 60*7, 70*4 (had spotter)

Lateral Raise:
30*10, 30*10, 30*10, 30*10

BO Lateral Raise:
40*10, 40*8, 40*8
**Was sweating like a pig by this time..thinking tat laying over on my belly and exerting myself led to the following 'pukey' feeling.
Slowed down a bit to catch breath.

Upright Rows:
95*10, 59*10, 95*8

Dips:
*15, *12, *10

Really felt pukey, called it a night.

Cardio:
None. read above

Water: 
at lesat 1/2 gallon..  

FOOD:
1) 6whts, 1 yolk, 2 slice, lean turkey, ff cheese coffee
2) 1 chx breast, small rice
3) 2 chx breasts, small rice, apple
4) peanute. (I am sure more than the IM.com daily rec. allowance..)

5) not sure...if can eat...blech


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Burner... Did we loose you


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

I was just goin through my pm's thinkin "i gotta dig up B's journal and find out where the bastard is"...
You on da ball PreM ]

So Mikey were the hell are ya??


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

NT has disappeared for a while too


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

Hey yeah.... look out there's something sus goin on here


----------



## PreMier (Mar 3, 2004)

Not to mention fire's gone too!  

I think that avi of yours scared them all away


----------



## Rissole (Mar 3, 2004)

yeah maybe......
I think Fire mainly posts on work days and thats only 3 days a week, he's under the thumb at home


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 4, 2004)

gentlemen ... I'm lurking around still ... have been bsuy with trying to get an idea of how I want my website to go ...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 5, 2004)

I was here on Monday, but server wasn't working? Took Tuesday off and was off wed and Thurs.
Yeah, ris-
you're all bumpy and shit....
(good work, bro!)

Been a rough week gym-wise. 
Made my chest workout. Was ok. Worked out with a guy..who talks more than I do....ri-gawd-dam-diculous!
He would even talk during my sets. On my 1t heavy lift, he was yapping about soemthing, I just said: Hey. Time to lift"
"oh, I'll be quiet"..


THinking I was coming down with something the past couple days. Felt bad. Just sick.
Then, I was actually on my way to the gym lastnight..and my phone rings. It is a now client who wants to buy a home! ok..go do legs...or talk to a client, get his information, to help him and collect a nice commission check and do workout again at another time..hmm.....
I didn't make the workout last night..

Am going tonight...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

been a bad week, gym wise. THink it was the cold to which I have fallen 'victem' again to.
Was just sore, wore out all week..sinus headaches..
Am going back tonight after work.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Man, sounds like you need a dose of Aussie sun


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

I wish..
was'sup, RIS!
by looking @ your avi...so do you!
 nice job on melting the fat away! (Now I have to follow suit)
Ok, I WAS going to go to the gym tonight....now I have a showing on a home....so...if the couple likes this home...I write a contract..and get PAID!
Wahoo! Also working with another guy I work with here on one for him too!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Yeah m8 i da mighty whitey at the moment 
Business first then the gym, then you can afrord your visit


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

so...YOU'RE the great white I'd see if I were to dive there??


----------



## Rissole (Mar 7, 2004)

Ha... ha..... yes..... very funny.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 7, 2004)

heh heh...I thought so....


But I did use the word 'Great' in reference to you..now didn't I??


----------



## Mudge (Mar 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Mudge Meal: 2 chicken breasts (marinated in beer, the grilled to my perfections with some seasoning) white rice and spagetti sauce. and a salad. Real gooooood!



Is MGD acceptable? I haven't had beer in ages   The spaghetti sauce idea was like a cheapy/lazy spanish rice.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

well, I figure the sugar and alcohol get burned off in the grilling, but leaves the subtle flavor of the beer.
I also used the 'Calssico' brand of spagetti sauce. Low sugar, high taste.
and I use WHITE rice! Will not, cannot eat that friggin brown rice garbage!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

Monday, March 8, 2004:

Chest:
Bench Press:
135*15, 225*10, 225*4, 225*8, 225*7 

Incline DB Bench Press:
80*8, 80*7, 80*7, 80*7

Decline Bench Press:
185*10, 185*10, 185*8

Time.

** That second set @ 225 shocked me. ONLY 4 reps? Mind wasn't into it? After that, I had the guy behind me spot me. The weight seemed to get lighter after that, and I knocked out clean reps in a fluid motion. Only needed a mild spot to finish the last rep.

Loe watching people do their sets while I ma resting. There was a group of three giys. Two were of decent size, the 3rd...maybe weighed 140..if he was lucky. 1st, they were annoying, they took the area where the decent weigted DB's were, so I couldn't easily grab them, but had to get them, and walk the  10 feet to the bench I could get.
 
Then, they were doing incline skull crushers. WTF??? I know DECLINE skull crushers are beneficial...different angle..but INCLINE????? Then, they were doing drop sets. THey had the pre-weighted cambered bars all over the place. On top of it, they had this skinny kid trying to do weights that they were... his arms were the diameter of my wrists..and was trying t orep w/ 75lbs. He was barely getting partials out of it..MAYBE 2 -0 3" rang of motion....you just wanna pull he big guy aside, and tell hi he might wanna fix his friend....but I keep my mouth shut...smile, and make sure my form is up to par..


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

think will help ... I've been on a gin & tonic diet for the past few days while in Calgary training.  It's just like the ole days living with a roommate ... do your thing during the day, eat supper and then head to a bar ... make plans on what to do, order another drink and then make those plans come to life.    This guy I met from Nebraska has been putting up with me for the past couple of days.   We've been out till 2:30am the first two nights, yesterday, he went home at 12:00am.  I bet he's sorry he asked what I was doing here last Sunday afternoon.    I told him that since he bailed out at 12 yesterday and seeing this is his last night, we'll have to make sure he gets on the plane tomorrow with a buzz .. he sort of heistantly laughed ... I guess we'll see what he decides.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 10, 2004)

Hey NT!
gin-n-tonic? I kinds like those! we wento to a Mexican restaraunt lastnight for dinner, adn they had marg specials..had 3...


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

they have specials here at the hotel in the bar, yesterday is was margs ... the one I choose (only because of the way waitress said it ... do you want a hawaiin hunny?) was way too sweet ... had to switch back to gin & tonic.  Tonight I'll be drinking gin and cranberry on the suggestion from my friend Jenn the bartender.  

What's up Burner?  This poor guy doesn't want to disappointment me, but I could see it the second night we went out ... he was yawning and didn't have the same energy he had the night before.  I wish I could bottle whatever it is I have and sell it.  As long as I get some sleep, I'm good for .... ummmm, not sure yet, but I think it's more than a week.


----------



## PreMier (Mar 10, 2004)

Nt is just a "Rock Star".  Some have it... most dont.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 10, 2004)

It's just plain stange ... if I'm at work, I will fade ... if I'm out doing stuff, I can go as long as necessary.  Nebraska man's happy he's going home tomorrow.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> Nt is just a "Rock Star".  Some have it... most dont.


Amen brudda....

Burner, i like incline skulls  It keeps the tri loaded at the top of your movement (if you keep your arms at the same angle as the bench)

Pm if ya wanna chat d&m about the movie....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

well, I do not think they were doing them right to begin with...

Didn't make the gym lastnight. I had a headache all day, think it was sinus. Just felt like crap all day. Woke up the same this morning. Not sure if I am getting a touch of the flu opr not? I've had my cold for the season..am usually pretty healthy. I almost called in sick today, but took some ibuproferin and sucked it up and here I am. Will see how I am feeling this afternoon..


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

Damn B.... don't get crook again


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

what'sa crook? I do feel better though!
About to go toma class, then to the gym! It sounds as if I will be cooking for Kris and her girl friend and fellow worker (Also a vet) tonight. Too bad..she isn't her 'girlfriend'.....I could go for a good round of 'let's play doctor'....
did I just say that out loud?


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 11, 2004)

... inside voice, outside voice.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 11, 2004)

damn, this is turning into another whorringn thread..need to work out more..


I go back to mids in a couple weeks...gonna start bringing my running gear w/ me.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 11, 2004)

crook=sick (aussie term)
Of course your journals gonna get whored in, your a nice bloke to hang around


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 15, 2004)

well, my whole workout weeked was shat. Things got into the way. I did, however, get a new lisiting! unfortunately, I had to co-op this one as well. Which menas I will be giving the other agent i am working with 50% of what will be my comission. But, I think 50% is beter than 0%! (Come to fiond out, my license expired! I thought I had paid to renew it, but it was ANOTHER completely different bill!)

SO, technically, I am not even a licensed realtor right now....
Kristen and I went hiking yesterday in the foot hills of town. Great day! We took, Zoe, her German Sheppard. she is Kris's hking / running partner. She was fun to play with, as she would find a stick, and we'd throw it for her. The last 1/4 mile, she was getting a little cocky. I'd toss the stick out a good ways, and she'd chase it. But, instead of her bringing it back, she'd get it, then wait there for us to walk up. Smart-ass.
Soooooo, I found another stick! As son as she'd catch up to the 1st stick adn look back, I'd be slinging te other one! Off she went again! We did this over and over. I wore her out! She was happy, but exhausted when we got her back to the truck! After I left Kristen and Zoe back at her place of work, Zoe crashed, HARD!

She still looked whoopoed last night when I go to her house to grill up my awesome chicken!

I took some pics of the area. My stupid, piece of crap camera was actig up, so not sure how many pics were saved.
Wil see if I can get them up this week.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 15, 2004)

Sounds like a combo good bad weekend, better get dat licence paid for 
I got some nice bruises on the weekend


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

Really? What did you do to get  them?
I FINALLY made it back to the gym last night! Wahoo!
Sinus was bugging me..butmade it thru the majority othe workout. didn't get my bi's done, but will have to do them during the week.

Felt bad- I sprayed some of what weas left of my 1-test on my chest yesterday morning to see if it would give me any bump.
I didn't think of it, as I sprayed it on @ 0500 hours, had it on me for almost 16 hours, including a sweaty wsorkout, then shower. (yes I use soap, thank you.. and even one of those body scrubber things)
I went to Kristen's after that. We were in bed and she put her head on my chest and went back to sleep. She woke up after tat, saying her face was on fire and it hurt. She had to go and wash off her face in cold water! I felt so bad.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

Day 1, Chest: 15 Mar, 04:

Bench Press:
135*15, 225*10, 275*3, 275*3, 225*8, 275*3 

Incline DB Bench Press:
80*8, 100*6, 100*5

Decline Bench Press:
185*10, 185*8, 185*8

Time
**Got of to a good start w/ bench. Still weak! Was anoyed that I was only getting so few reps on 275!   That last set, I get my 2 1/2 reps, the spotter had to help me get past my stickig point, but I really picked up momentum after that. I actually threw the weight back onto the rack!
**Do't know what it is, but even with gloves on,whenever I go heavy w/ DB's, I get ths pain in my right palm, like the weight is tearing into the skin. It tales away from the lift, as my mind registers the pain. (try to move 100 lb'ers around your palm when they are right over your head...little awkward feeling...DON'T DROP!)
Got to the gym late. Was tired. Think the cold meds are still draging me down. I didn't get my bi's doen, but will have to work them in somewhere later this week.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

Paintball buddy  Damn i was a killin machine!!
went through 1800 rounds with a semi 
Hows Kris now??


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

right at this moment? I duno. Still hanging in at 5'8" tall, highlighted light brown hair.
Most likely wearing her little cute veterinarian Dr. clothes....


Other than that..she's good! She told me last night...heh heh...I woke up, sat up in bed and started talking 9jibberish) about "ok, ok, put it down, right there"
She asked me what I was doing, I said something about moving for sale signs on her property. She asked What?
I guess I sorta realized what I was doing, layed back down and said:
Sleeping......

luckily I didn't mention any girl's name..or I mihgt not have made it thru the night!
(at least I was thinking of real estate)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

I was actually asking about the 1 test on the face......


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

oh....sh'es fine...a little shaving..and the beard is gone..


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

was'sup, bud!
how's things?


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Me?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

that would be you....

1 hour, 16 minutes before I can depart this place..and go punish my legs....


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh...  I am doing fine   Thanks for asking.  
My leg day is tomorrow, and I am not looking forward to it.  I havent been in two weeks, and it will be total hell...

Do a few extra sets B.  So I dont have to tomorrow lol


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

I am right there with ya....last week was a total wash for me....
so...tonight is gona suck for me, as tomorrow is gonna suck for you....
I really need to win the lottery...so I can buy a ice house, with a nice back yard with a nice view of the mountains and put a HOT TUB on the deck with the great view!


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Oh man.  I would do ANYTHING to win the lotto.  I guess buying a ticket would be a good start 

Dont you make bank in realestate?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

I am starting to pick up. I am still part-time, as I am not getting anough business to go full time. (Hopeing that wil change within 5 months....)


----------



## PreMier (Mar 16, 2004)

Why not move to somewhere where realestate is BOOMING!  Like Las Vegas?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 16, 2004)

Real estate is doing well here too..just takes a little while to get established.


----------



## Rissole (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> oh....sh'es fine...a little shaving..and the beard is gone..


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

Well, this week has been....shitty to phrase in a word.
The listing I just got last week went away.
Seems that the couple went down to Vegas to look for a new home, and didn't like it there,so they are now not moving! There goes the listing! BAAAA!
To top it off, the other agent had already gotten a couple people interested in looking at the home! IT would have gone FAST!
DAMN!
This has been another shitty workout week. Haven't been able to get into the gym since hest day. Will be going tonight...oy..
This cold is still wreaking havoc on my sinuses....


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)

I keep tellin ya bud, you and Kris need to move here.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

I thought y'all were moving here!
I think snow season is over here....it is suppoosed to be in the 50s - 70s F in the mountains here. Thats twice the freezing temp, for the quick conversion..

I am thinking I might take up golf this year....


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)

yeech golf.... i suck at it.... my bro is gettin lessons though, he can drive 320mtrs  thats like right up there!!!
You guys get sick all the time cause its cold, i think you all better move over here


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

remember...big sharks....nasty spiders...snakes...you drive on the wrong side of the damn road...


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> yeech golf.... i suck at it....


I think I do too....only played once. It would be for business purposes.
Get in with the good golf course, which is Broadmoar. (5-star fancy hotel, world class golf course...
GO there...take lessons. (ok, take lessons somewhere..cheaper)
go there...damn near every day...eat breaky there...maybe meet some affluent people who could be in need of my professional realtor services...writre off the whole expense!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

and I've have a nice tan......


----------



## Rissole (Mar 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> I think I do too....only played once. It would be for business purposes.
> Get in with the good golf course, which is Broadmoar. (5-star fancy hotel, world class golf course...
> GO there...take lessons. (ok, take lessons somewhere..cheaper)
> go there...damn near every day...eat breaky there...maybe meet some affluent people who could be in need of my professional realtor services...writre off the whole expense!


You have all the plans dont you


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 19, 2004)

I told you...I'm on my way to world domination!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

weekend update:
I am still fat. Not been in the gym in almost a week.
I will be going here after work.
wierd.
I have been missing workouts. Mostly due to schedule changes, some to I just don't wana.
Feel like I have lost the motivation. My workouts have been somewhat disappointing, as the weights are off and not seemingly returning to what they were before I went to Mexico in December. I understand that I was on 1-test...but I don't think that it was doing THAT much help. Maybe I was wrong. Damn, maybe I need to get another bottle and get the weights back up....


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

when was the last time you changed your traing split and your focus?  I change my split every 4-6 weeks to prevent  stagnation and change the focus as well (ie, hypertrophy, power, conditioning, strength, olympic lifting, ect)


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

I switch exercises around. Really only have time for one BP per day. Want to try the 
1)chest, delts, tris
2) back, bis, legs
3)off
4) repeat day 1
5) repeat day 2
6) off
7) off
But don't seem to have the time. I go back on mids next weekend, might be a good time to switch up then. 
Right now, I sometimes go for reps, others, weight


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

You can change up more than the exercises.


If you are short in time for a few weeks i would say go for 3 total body workouts a week.  You will get everyting in and it will kick your ass so hard!!  You wil be like a machine after 4 weeks of total body workouts!


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

don't wana do whole body wo's. Don't like 'em.

It'll come back. Just anoyed with the 'I was just @ this weight this ______time ago!"

etc...even tho I know to 'check the ego' at the door..


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

Why don't you like them?  Are you a pussy?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

ha ha ...nope. Just don't like how one doesnlt like doing certain exercises.
Plus, doing a whole body part...might get in...6 sets per bp? To get in all parts? in under an hour? Don't think I'd feel like I've accomplished enough...plus all the time moving plates, dbs....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 21, 2004)

shift change!
later!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 21, 2004)

Ah, so you just have no clue of how to set up a proper total body program.  That's cool.


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

in a way..but I just don't think I'd feel it with only a couple sets per body part, as it were...even tho I'd be doing it again a couple days later.

Did Chest on Monday. Was an ok workout. Forgot gloves, and hands were sweating..bar slipping a bit. weights were ok.

went to to do legs yesterday. Been feeling sick, as I have mentioned previously. I was actually looking forward to trashing my legs...as I have been SLACKING! I warmed up, got to my 3rd workig set of 225 for 10 solid reps..and felt like I was going to puke. Not the 'cool, I am really workig my tail of, high intensity" kind of puke, but the, "The world is spinning and I feel like death" kind of puke.
So, I left. Felt like shat for a while after that. Took some sinus meds forthat, some ibuproferin for the 'fever' and had a light dinner, and took a nice hot shower. Felt a little better.
Tonight is a non-lift night, then delts tomorow. 
Woke up in the middle of the night with an anoying, dry cough. Seem to still have it. Don't know WTF is the deal. Whatever this is, it REALLY needs to leave me!
Next Friday night,m I start back on mid shifts (6pm - 6am) will be able to hit the gym beter...not having to cut workouts short to meet up w/ Kris..and get to do cardio at night at work...
I wanna see if I can drop 3" of my fat belly in two months!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

If i can catch you on msn we can talk diet..... i keep trying you but i think your always at work


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

well, NEXT friday, I go on mids, That next Monday (forget the date) I will not be workingm, but will be home and awake w/oupt a TV to watch!
U got the web cam up, I see. (from the 'inivets' for the video chat I get from you)
I se you try to say howdy, but u are never there when I get there..


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah i thought you would see those  I was inviting for webcam to check mine. I should just leave it on all night but i think Trace would be pissed at you beepin me @ 2.00 in the morn  My puter is in our room....
Keep tryin.....


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 24, 2004)

Yeah...I can jsut 'see' that conversaion.

Pete...who' the bloody hell is that beeping u @ 2am?
"that's me  mate from the 'States, love.
Well, tell him to bugger off!

close?


----------



## Rissole (Mar 24, 2004)

Damn thats freaky, i think you shoulda been born an Oztrailyian


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

I know things..


LAst night, I took kris downtown to pick up her new spi bike. (The gym was getting new ones, so she bought one of the older ones)
I strapped it down in the bed and jumped on and started to pedal. I told her to get in and drive home! (She wouldn't..women aren't fun..)


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

morning Burner!  How goes the battle?


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

I think the lines are holding steady, my brotha!
you?
I go back on mids next Friday night, so will start bringing my running gear in with me and do a few miles or some sprints at work.
I wanna lose 3 " in the two months I will be doing it. I think that is a reasonable goal.
Am geting involved in another business idae. I think it is gona do well for me. When I get more about it, I will tell you about it and see if it will fit you and the Mrs. goals.


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

3" seems like a great goal ... I'm sure you can achieve it.  

Work ... another business idea ... cool.  My friend and I were discussing how we need a change of pace


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

good. Something that wold create a residual income. Seems to practically sells itself.
I will let you know on Monday. (I have the seminar on Fridaynight and am off all weekend)


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

For more information please contact burner@worlddomination.org
Thankyou


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

That would be: hismajestyburner@worldomination.org
thank you..


----------



## Rissole (Mar 25, 2004)

Sorry 'o' Great One


----------



## naturaltan (Mar 25, 2004)

A message that you sent could not be delivered to one or more of its
recipients. This is a permanent error. The following address(es) failed:

fuii213@server1.cleverdot.com
    (generated from hismajestyburner@worldomination.org)
    Disc quota exceeded:
    mailbox is full: retry timeout exceeded


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 25, 2004)

see? I'm popular! It is hard getting an audience with his majesty!


----------



## Rissole (Mar 27, 2004)

Unless its about midnight eh?? 
Good finally chattin with ya Mikey, you just need to do something about that dang accent


----------



## Rissole (Mar 30, 2004)

Where are you Donkey Boy?......


----------



## Burner02 (Mar 30, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Unless its about midnight eh??
> Good finally chattin with ya Mikey, you just need to do something about that dang accent


awww, chikey, mate!
Ris! Was damn good chatin' with ya the other night!
TOld Kristen I had you say, 'Danger, danger!'
She too, had a good laugh!


Been a bad couple days for real estate for me. The client I had been working with...dinked me pretty god, now I do not get a commission. Long story. Very annoying.
I got another call last night from a couple looking to buy a house. Great! They wanted to look at one in particular,and I said I could show them this morning and to call me then so I can make the appointment. No call as of yet.

People are fuqqers.

AND , because I was looking up things for this couple, I didn't make it to the gym last night.
I WILL go tonight. I am going to switch things up for at least a little while. I am going to reverse al exercises.
I am starting of with my back


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2004)

not much of an update:
been busy trying to gain a couple new clients.
Am back on midnight shift tonight. (gonna be a long night)
Was supposed to start running tonight @ work, but after a nice, warm, and sunny week, it turned cold and rainy. Go figure.
I was at a friend's house lastnight watching Tombstone, probably the greatest western movie ever made...
left his place @ 0230..to find that some little fuqqer shot a bb thru my driver side window. shattering it.
Luckily, I had the window tinted, so all the glass stayed put, instead of imploding all over my interior. Needless to say, I was pissed.
So..instead of staying up all night to get my sleep schedule on track, I crashed after I got home so I could wake up this morning, (9am) to get my fuqqin window replaced. 200.00 later...I still need to get it retinted. I stopped by the shop I had it originally tinted, the guy was cool, and said that he would re-do it for onlyt 20.00. That was cool.
Might have a couple new clients. 
am very tired. might get to leave a bit early. Hopefully, get to lift tomorrow...

oh..and for some reason, my mail lient isn;t telling me when people respond to any threads...feel like I am 'blind'...


----------



## Eggs (Apr 2, 2004)

Yo B, hows it going?

It was probably the guy from the tint shop that shot your window out, you have to watch out for those tricky shop owners!

Hows everything going besides the occasional dip shit clients?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 2, 2004)

doing ok....looking at another business opportunity. Will let you know about it if it starts to pan out like I thnk it wil.
How's school?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey mate, sorry i aint stopped in.... i been busy tryin to get ready to go away 
Hope i find you well, say G'Day to Kris for me


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 3, 2004)

Hey B ... I'm bachin' it for the weekend ... the missus and daughter are out on their last ski trip on the year.  It's really quiet here ... and a bit lonely.  

Any hooo ... just thought I'd drop by and say hello


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

Morning, fellas!
Thanks for stopping in!
Lemme know how the gilrs enjoyed their ski weekend, NT!
Kris and I are going to her condo next weekend. It is supposed to be snowing this week, so...hopefully....we will get to go one more time ourselves before it all melts away...

When are you leaving, Ris?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

went to the gym today...yay...
of course, weights / reps were disappointing. Feels like I am starting over from square 1 again. I HATE that!

Incline DB bench Press:
50*15, 70*10, 90*8, 90*7, 90*7

Bench Press:
185*10, 185*10, 185*8, 225*5, 225*5

Decline Bench Press:
185*8, 185*8, 225*4, 225*4

WG BB Curl:
65*10, 85*10, 85*10, 85*10

Like I said, workout kinda sucked. Head wasn't quite in it. Maybe tinking with my ego..and still thinking of: "I should be able to do this much..and now..can't"...
Think I will take this week's workouts a bit easy..and then next weeks' should be back to about full intensity.
I am giving myself these two months to burn off 2". I know I an do it...if mother nature works with me, I can run @ night and lift before work...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> When are you leaving, Ris?


32 hrs


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice website bro


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Nice website bro


thanks!
heh heh..I saw you were on there....

Dumb question. What form did you fill out? It came back to that new application I have, but not installed yet..was puzzling...


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

I dunno... house valuation or something..... 
So how much do you think it is worth


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 4, 2004)

I did legs today. Was a fairly easy workout..as I have been a lazy fuqqer.....
I did finally hurl outside in the parking lot....
 
I have had that cold / whatever for friggin forever. I am down to sniffling, some sinus and a cough. I opened my door to my truck, got into a cough, which turned into one of those whole body wrackig coughs..that set something off..and then....blewie! Thank gawd, I keep napkins in my glove box....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 4, 2004)

Nice B.....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2004)

B ... they said the bottom of the hill was getting bare (it was 15 celcuis) but the top was ok.  I think that's it for skiing here.  Now we're going to do some mountain biking.  

Vegas in October ... we may still actually make it.  I may take the missus as a surprise for her hard work on losing the weight she wants.  This year the missus will be wearing all the sexy body-tight outfits.    Could be trouble at the bars for sure ...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2004)

was'sup, brotha! DUDE! YOU HAVE TO GO TO VEGAS! Kris has already put infor it to get it off!
I've got some information you might want to check into. Business thing. Could be a way to go to vegas for free.... no joke.

body suits? Wahoo! I want to run at night, but mother nature..that bitch, has not been accommodating. (It's raining)
I think snow season is pertty well shot here too! We are going to her condo this weekend. Her friend was up there the past night, and she said that the snow sucks and there is hardly any on the ground...
if weather is gonna hold, we are going to take the mtn bikes up and do that.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 7, 2004)

well, WAS going to lift today. My team leader calls and he and his wife want to buy a home! so....had to get some stuff ready, then met them, then had to go straight to work here.
I was awoken to the sharp sound oh hamers pounding new gutters on my neighbor's and my townhomes this morning. I will be tired come shift change will be an understatement.
I wil get home around 6:30, go straight to Kristen's, go to sleep, then at 9, she is going to wake me, and I am takig her to a friend's to get her hair colored and cut, as well as mine. I get to go home and go back to bed. If I wake up in time to lift..we'll see.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 8, 2004)

B man ... we're going to try really hard to get to Vegas.  We still have a few beers to drink ... perhaps while lounging around the pool.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

damn straight!
or something with tequila in it....
ole`!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

missed the fuqqin gym again...dammit.
I barely made it to Kristen's this moring. I was WORE out! Woke up 2.5 hours later to take her to get her hair done. I forgot to tell my friend to not go too wild on  the front of my hair..and she went too short...oh well, that's why they made hats..and my hair grows like a weed anyway...
Got abck to bed around noon, and barely made it up at 4pm, to get ready and be here by 6pm.
I get to leave here @ 0200, get up around 0800, and get the gym taken care of in the morning, before I do my erands / appointments before we go up the mountain tomoroow afternoon.
The weather might be good enough for skiing. It has been raining here, and hopefully snowing a little up there. Start back at it on Monday...wish I could win the friggin lottery..have ample time to work out


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

Kind of annoying.
A buddy of mine's wife..God bless her...has basically insulted both him and myself.
Heather, is a nice woman. A little insecure and thick. I took the time some time ago to make a basic, 3 days / week whole body workout, and showed her how to do it. Her husband, is prior military airborne, and is somewhat knowledgable in PT.
I'm no genius, but I know how to kift. Diet..is another issue. Well, she made some progress, sort of listened, etc.
Her brother...is getting out of....prison. What a guy.
So...he's also kinda big, I understand. (Neither Kris nor myself have any need to meet him, personal reasons)
Heather is happy that he is getting out.."and he's going to train me and get me to lose all this weight!"
um..hello? What the fuq have Mark and I been trying to do????
Ya just want to tell her...
"Hey...if I was a fuq up..and didn't have to woprk for a living, sit around, except for working in the kitchen and workout? I'd be pretty friggin BIG too!
GAWD! IT JUST ANNOYS ME! how insulting!
That is my rant for the day....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

No ranting unless you hit the gym 

Hehe  GAWD I ahte making a diet


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

I drove past it, does that count?
Was'sup, pre!
man, I was hoping to keep at least in 'view' of you..but now I am so far behind...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Man, dont get down on yourself... atleast you have a life 

 I am trying to create a balanced diet.  But I just posted it.  Its harder than I had anticipated!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

heh heh...not much of one.
Just trying to get the new career up to speed, so I can leave the old one behind. Plus, starting into a third. Tired of being poor.

Went and saw that new Cadillac CTS-V:
http://www.edmunds.com/new/2004/cad...edmunds.n.mipmake.pricetable.num1.1.cadillac*

mike likes....wants one..within two years...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Ohh... thats nice!  I like it too.  I prefer the Benzo though 

Atleast you are in a career you want.  I am climbing a ladder straight to hell!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

then, climb onto a new ladder, my friend!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Dont know what ladder to grab...  Plus this ladder makes more money, and goes farther than any others that I can reach right now


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

you can always become a porn star...


Might be getting Kristen into becoming a mortgage broker. She hates being a Veternarian. She is asking around diferent brokers their thoughts on it, if they like it, can she make good money at it.
If you like doing some paper work, some people and maybe odd hours, if someone takes you in and corectly teaches you how to do it, you could become a mortgage broker. Could mean some serious scratch, and leads to open lots of other doors.
Take me, for example. Right now, bottom of ladder for real estate, but it is starting to pick up. After I get the god foot hold, I am going to expand into real estate investing. (that wil be great for me) You can do the same. Just a thought.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 8, 2004)

Yea, that is an idea I was pondering.  Seriously.  My cousin is a broker in Las Vegas, and she makes close to 20k a month  .  But I know for a fact, that I wouldnt be able to do as good as her.  I just need to grow some balls, and make a move.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 8, 2004)

why limit yourself? Why do you think you can't do as well as her?
If you are taught by a knowlegable broker, you grow your business, you can be even better than her. 
As the saying goes: The journey of a thousand miles begins with a single foot step.
Trust me, Pre- If I can get out of my comfort zone, so can you.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey B  Just callin in to say G'Day


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Hey sexy!!! Looken good there bro. Back from your trip?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

Not till the 2nd May


----------



## firestorm (Apr 12, 2004)

Have a great time my friend.. wish I were there!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

was'sup, fellas?
damn..that's a helluva holiday!

Had a great weekend w/ Kristen in the mountains. Went skiing all day on Saturday and for a decent hike on Sunday.
I had to go to the office and down load my invoices to send to my tax guy..so I can as much $$ as I can back. 
so...missed ANOTHER damn workout. Going to be to cold to go run tonight. I ma going to have to break down and get a Dr.s appointment to get this cold thing looked at. Still have congestion in my chest. Very annoying.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

I wish all you guys were here... you'd have a blast!! I'll post plenty of pics when i get back


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

me too....and of course..I STILL havne't won the lottery....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2004)

We'll get there one day.... 2 mins left see ya bud, maybe 2 days time


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

allright, m8!
Have a great time! 
count on the eventual meet up!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 12, 2004)

yo yo yo ... whad up B?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Burner is sleeping NT...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

No,burner just got back from fillig up his gas guzzling truck at 1.75 a gallon..and figured out he only got 11.7 mpg..and had to be resusitated...
 

I was good..I REALLY craving something sweet..had a hostess apple pie IN my hand, was on my way to the check out line..and thought better of it, and put it back. Just kept it at my bottle of water.
I having a sweet tooth.
These people that say that they think sweet food tates horrible (cookies, brownies, etc) are liars.....


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

I dont like sweets much...
Ofcourse I always gorge myself on them, and end up feeling sick.  So yea, I dont like them


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

I think it is: You don't like them....AFTER!
gimme a BIG glass of milk..and bag of oreso..and damn! (nutter butters work well too...)


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

MMM nutter butters!  They are good for you though... All the protein in that PB haha!

How ya doin B man?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

doing good overall.
gonna get my taxes done in a couple days by my tax guy...hopefuly, will get a HUGE return..and get to pay off a loan that has been buggin me...
How 'bout yourself?

Where'd NT go?


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

NT is sleeping...

Im doin ok.  I owe money though.  600$ to be exact.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

is that all? Man....I SO have you beat...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 12, 2004)

Yea, thats all.  I claimed 9 exemptions.  Plus it wasnt even for a whole year.  About 4 months is all.
How much do you owe  ?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 12, 2004)

oh, for taxes? I will get back...I get to claim a good bit due to my real estate.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

13 April, 04
CHEST:

Bench Press:
135*15, 225*8, 225*8, 225*8, 245*3, 245*3

Incline Bench Press:
135*10, 185*6, 185*5, 185*5

Decline Bench Press:
185*10, 225*5, 225*5, 225*4

Time.
Felt better. Still a long ways off. Was going to run @ work tomight, but cannot find my dam shoes...get to go to the store tomorrow and buy new ones...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 13, 2004)

Nice workout B!  I am going to buy some new kicks too.  I have been thinking about some indoor soccer shoes to workout in, like Lotto's.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 13, 2004)

Kohl's is having another sale. I HATE kohls...they have great prices on good stuff.....
Kinda funy...I got the tight, cotton / lycra shirts I used to bounce in there..other bouncers would ask where I got mine..then within a week...they looked like burner clones..


I am going to finish off my 1-test bottle this week to 'jump start the process a little. Kristen leaves tomorrow afternoon to go home to Nebraska until Monday, so I can use it. (It is a spray on, and the alcohol or whatever it is, gets onto her skin and irritates her face.)


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 15, 2004)

*spiders?*

in some thread a while back, you mentioned something about the size of camel spiders ... here is a pic from priceless.com


----------



## PreMier (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG 

B-Man, did the rest of my taxes, and owe a grand total of 1300$


----------



## BabsieGirl (Apr 16, 2004)

Morning


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> OMG
> 
> B-Man, did the rest of my taxes, and owe a grand total of 1300$


heh eh..nice try, pal...if ya wanna hear..I ALREADY am getitng a NICE refund..and will be gettig a good sized moew refund as soon as my tax guy does an amendment...
HA! (I am in dire need of it though.)
Friend said something about goig to Phoenix NEXT weekend to meet up with some friends for a business oportunity. Might make a bit of money. I duino..something about picking up a package, don't knowthe contents..and delivering to some guy named 'skizzy' at a 'to-be-determined' location..
 Just kidding. Freiend's are operating their own business, collections, I thnk. Friend here (the one I am going to be joiig up for realestate with) invited me to go down and check out an opportunity.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

*Re: spiders?*



> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> in some thread a while back, you mentioned something about the size of camel spiders ... here is a pic from priceless.com


nasty looking buggers, aren't they?


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by BabsieGirl *_
> Morning


and a hi, diddly-do to you too!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 18, 2004)

Hey Mikey, just thought i'd call in and make you jealous... 
Dove the reef on Friday    
We showed up to the boat and they say vis is down 6-8mtrs, the weather has not been good.....
So me and Matt (my bro) say stuff it, we won't get another chance....
After a 1 1/2 hr ruff as gutts boat ride we were there, 73 people on board and 65 of them are  Not me or Matt 
1st dive bit neverous hadn't dove in about 3 yrs.... but took to it like a duck to water. 40mins @ 24mtrs very nice and the viz was @ about 14 mtrs 
2nd dive 44 mins @ 21 mtrs saw some nice little black tip reef sharks 
3rd was 45 mins @ 14 mins sheer coral dropoffs!! very nice
The dive leader said they wern't even the good dives cause of the weather.... she told us what the other ones where like and i'll be back soon 
Sorry bud, no pics. Matt's gonna see if he can scam some... only time will tell.... 
So, when ya comin ova???


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

gonna have to do it next year, brotha! Kris will love it! 
BTW...you so suck!

Glad u had a great time!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

ok, trying to get back on track-
got my delts and back done over last week..simple workouts...just quickies, 
today was a good chest day!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 18, 2004)

18 April, 04
Chest:

DB Bench Press:
50*10, 70*5, 90*5, 110*5, 110*3, 100*5, 100*5

Incline DB Bench Press:
100*5, 100*5, 100*5, 100*5

Decline Bench Press:
6 * 185 * 8  (sets / weight / reps)

Super setted last 4 sets of declines with bb curls)

Bar Bell Curl:
65*10, 85*10, 105*5, 105*5, 105*5 / 85*3 / 65*5

Machine Preacher Curls:
50*8, 50*8, 50*8

Hammer Curls:
30*10, 30*10

Was a good workout! 
Took it semi-easy on the biceps..don't wana hurt them again..and go for another several month setback.....


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 19, 2004)

B ... 2004 is the year of venturing outside the box so to speak 

We are mountain biking ... mountain climbing ... scuba diving (if I can get over the breathing through my mouth) ... paragliding ... 

the outdoorsy type stuff ...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

ya gotz ta let me know how the paragliding goes! I need pics too!
remember, we'll be in Cozumel for the 2nd week of January, 05!
some of the best diving in the world! (relatively inexpensive too!)


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

paragliding should be a hoot!  Cozumel ... January 5th ... marked on the calendar.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

swert!
I am going to get Kristen her advanced dive certification this fall, so she is more comfortable in the water.
The friend I have been going thre with for the past three years and I have a frienf who may also be getting certified as well. He is going thru a divorce, and we need to get him out.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

just had lunch: 2 chicken breasts and some bsmati rice I just made in my new rice cooker I bought on ebay!
(It is goooooooood)
 
that is all..


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

I'm going to start with a $30 introductory course ... and if I can get over the breathing using my mouth, I might try a certificate course.  At the worse, I could hold down the pool while you do the adventure thing.   I am really really good at chatting it up with anyone brave enough to chat with me.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

you'll do great. Just remember to relax. It is unnatural to be breathe under water. You seem a relaxxed enough person...that your mind will accept it as norm and be good to go.
Kristen kinda freaked out a little bit, almost didn't make it thru her first pool day, but I told her the same ting. Relax. She overcame it, and now she is hoked.
My 'pool buddy' when I went thru..totally freaked out. The first time we went under (in the shallow end of the pool (3 feet) wsa under maybe 30 seconds, before he shot out and started bitching about he couldn't do it, it wasn;'t for him...
I had also surfaced and asked him to try it again, but he wouldn't, got out of the pool and that was that.
It is easy 'fo sheesy! Come to think of it, I still have pics to post..lemme see if I can work on that..

maybe email them to you to resize? If I can't resize them myself.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2004)

sure ... I can resize the if you can't. 

my only experience with that sort of thing was in Mexico and it was just snorkling.  I had a hard time putting my face in the water and using the snorkle to breathe.  I think if I had really put my mind to it, I could have done it - thus the reason why I'm going to give it another shot.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 20, 2004)

sweet!
it really is an easy thing. Breathing thru a regulator is much easier than a snorkel. for one thing, you are already under water, and dont have to worry about going under too far and sucking water down the snorkel...

Kinda funny, two trips ago, (2002) we were on our 2nd dive, which will always be a shallow dive, we were cruising around, looking at the scenery, when we were invaded by a tour load of snorkelers. Of course, me being single at the time, rolled over onto my back and floated that way, hoping to see some cute woman wearing a thong....no such luck..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

20 April, 04

Legs:
SQUAT!:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*6, 315*6, 315*5 / 225*5 / 135*15
(drop set the last set)

Leg Extension:
150*10, 150*9, 150*8

Unfortunately, ran out of time...forgot I had to go work the kiosk @ the mall earlier than I had thoght. No one showed up looking to buy a home..waste of time..of course, the day you don't go...you lose a HUGE client...
BTW..they are sore tho! Felt pretty good on the 315 too! I set the safety bar 1 notch higher tha usual, so was only able to barely break parallel before touching it. I think I only cheaed on one rep by not getting close enogh to the bar, so as 'punishment' I forced another rep out..
Used a belt @ 315..sorry..


Forgot what I ate yesterday..
1) eggs (6 whts, 1 yolk, turkey coffee
2) 2 chicken breasts, basmatic rice (1s time in cooker..and was GOOOD!)
4) micclean (sp) chocolate MRP (supposed to go and pick up my new graham cracker flavor later today!)
3) chicken fajitas. (frozen bag from Sams. Not too bad. added in more chicken.)

that was about it...when ever I am not at work..I have a hard time eatig all my meals..just don't think of eating..


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Good to see you back in the gym B-man!  Great squats too!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

just trying to keep in range of you, brotha!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Your damn close.  Even ahead in the leg department.  Maybe it should be the other way around, maybe I should try and keep up with you


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

who are you kidding? if I recall...you are repping 315 what I am repping 225....
funny man!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Yes, you are a funny man! haha  I got 7 reps, then failed on the 5th rep of set two.  You seem to have no problem hitting 315 for reps, especially after so many warmups.




> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> 20 April, 04
> 
> Legs:
> ...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

It's wierd, I don't really feel it in my legs unless I do reps. That is why I usually try and go for reps @ 225. When I can rep @ 315...(again) life will be better..

oh...and strippig of this 20 some lbs of accumulated....cheat meals..


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

Not to sound vain..but I see myself in the mirror....see the muscle..and then the layer of fat covering it. 
"Damn, I almost have a decent body".....
I was just told it is now snowing outside......no running...


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Im sure you do haev a nice body  haha j/k man!

But seriously, no more cheat meals   If you want to loose the fat.


----------



## Flex (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> When I can rep @ 315...(again) life will be better..


don't sweat it bro. you'll be there in no time as long as you bust your ass


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> But seriously, no more cheat meals   If you want to loose the fat.


that's where the problem lays, ya big tease!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> don't sweat it bro. you'll be there in no time as long as you bust your ass


thanks!
Just trying hard to get consistant again....trying to balance two full time jobs and a girl friend...oy!


----------



## PreMier (Apr 21, 2004)

Da juggling b-man! 

You just have to figure what balls are the most important, and drop the rest.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 21, 2004)

Well, as soon as I get the real estate fully up and running..I will drop one job...this one...the one that allows me to post whore..but sacrifices must be made....sho me the benjimins!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 22, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Not to sound vain..but I see myself in the mirror....see the muscle..and then the layer of fat covering it.
> "Damn, I almost have a decent body".....
> I was just told it is now snowing outside......no running...



so, unless it's a bright sun shiny day, you can't run?    B ... that's a pretty lame excuse.  At least the double job deal has weight ... not running because it's snowing ...


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 22, 2004)

allright, just 'cause you are part ESKIMO by living in that frigid region of the globe..not all of us can run in inclimate weather. Don't run when it's cold / wet/ windy.
I'm sensitive, you know..


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 23, 2004)




----------



## naturaltan (Apr 23, 2004)

:if we didnt' run if it was cold, wet or windy, Edmontonian's might get in a solid couple of weeks.


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

You sir, need to change your lattitude..


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

Let's get caught up

Saturday 24, April:
Delts:
Machine Military Press:
10*15, 25*10, 45*10, 45*10, 45*10 (weights' heavier than it feels)

Standing Lateral Raise:
30*1, 30*10
1 Arm lean Away Lateral Raise:
25*10, 25*10  (switched up for different feel)

Reverse Pec Dec:
110*10, 110*10, 110*9

Upright Rows:
85*10, 85*10

BB Shrugs:
225*10, 225*10 (no straps..could have gone a little heavier, but amn getting used to no straps..annoying..saw a guy...not too big..shruggin 315 for reps w/out straps..damn! That's a gip!)


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

Sunday, 24 April:

Back:
Pull Ups (vary grip):
*10, *8, *10, *5, *7, *5, *5, *5  (I believe..remember doing a lot of sets till I couldn't do them any more..)

Machine T-bar Row:
50*10, 50*10, 60*7, 60*7

Cybex Single Arm Pull Down:
135*10, 135*8, 135*8, 135*6

Cybex Single Arm Low Row:
90*8, 90*8, 90*8


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, I am back to straps... screw it.  Lookin good there buddy.  Finally back in the gym


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

26 April, 04
Chest:

Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*4, 275*4, 275*3  

Incline Bench Press:
185*6, 185*6, 185*6, 185*5

Decline Bench Press:
225*6, 225*6

Standing Cable Flye:
50*10, 50*10

Time

Thanks!
Been trying to get serious again. Feels good to be under the weight again! Just gotta keep at it!
Now, need to focous on.....<gulp> diet.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Yes, no more papa johns


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

hey...who toldyou? is Dave blabbing again?

Its kind of a runing joke around here..I'll get that 'look' i my eyes..others around me will just offer: "lemme guess..you're...hungry?"


----------



## PreMier (Apr 26, 2004)

Dave is always blabbing   Just look at his post count haha!

Still no more pizza for you!


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

dam! he says the same thing....you SUCK!


----------



## CourtQueen (Apr 26, 2004)

You had pizza?????  damn I'm jealous

oh, uploaded one pic for ya


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 26, 2004)

I don't eat it too often.
I posted a couple remarks for your pics!
You don't have to be jealous..just eat the pizza and be chunky..like me....


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> gonna have to do it next year, brotha! Kris will love it!
> BTW...you so suck!
> 
> Glad u had a great time!


Yeah, we'll get something crankin


----------



## Eggs (Apr 29, 2004)

Getting chunky huh bud?  Well thats okay, we'll get you on a program to take care of that one of these days.  In fact, we're signing you up with the Marines 

Were you Army or Air Force?  Either way, they'll straighten that problem out... and you wont have to worry about paying your debts anymore.  The only down side is that the weight loss program is scheduled to take place over a year in Baghdad


----------



## Burner02 (Apr 30, 2004)

was Air Force.....
odd..I can't aford to go in the military now....aint that something?


----------



## Eggs (May 1, 2004)

too much debt?  Shoot bro, I hope you can get that straightened out.  Bills suck... I still dont really have any besides a small college loan.  Bills scare me so I try to stay away big time.


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

Wel, I'd prefer that..but things happen. I am working on reversing that crap!
Hey!
I went to the gym today! twice in one week...wow..I am almsot a regular bb'er...
 
so..without further ado.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

Satudray, 1 May 04:
Back:

Dead Lifts:
135*10, 225*10, 275*8, 275*7   (no straps) ((felt heavy..am a weak bastard!))

Suppinated Pull Ups:
*10, *10, *10, *10

WG Cable Rows:
160*10, 160*10, 160*10

** Went lighter on the rows to fully feel my 'blades squeezing together

** Was a shorter workout, as I was in need to get in adn get out. had errands and grill my chicken before the gym then come here..

** will be starting over day 1 tomroow...so I can get my whole body taken care of before Kris and I go to Minnesota on Saturday for her brother's graduation.


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

Hey buddy, looks great 
Much better to do a quick workout like that than nothin


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

true!
but annoying that everybody is smoking me with weight and weight loss....
I did buy my lottery ticket tonight tho...


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

I'm gettin mine tomorrow 
Dont care about the w8's bud, just do your best


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

welll...kinda haveta..the weights are BELOW what I should / have been doing...
I HATE playing 'catch up!'


----------



## Rissole (May 1, 2004)

you can do eet.....


----------



## Burner02 (May 1, 2004)

Lead the way, my down unda brotha!


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2004)

Well, REAL quick! I have to jump in the shower and be at a house to show to clients in 30 min...

Monday, 3 May 04:

Chest:
DB Bench Press:
50*10, 70*10, 90*10, 90*8, 90*8  

Incline DB Bench Press;
70*10, 70*10, 70*10, 70*10

Standing Cable FLye:
50*10, 50*10, 50*10

** trying to keep ego in check...weights are still sucking....
I have never dropped that low in weight for reps for inc. db press...EVER...

Just keep hitting it and press on, I suppose....
GOtta go!


Food:
I ate some..


----------



## Flex (May 3, 2004)

hey burner, 

wanted to say what up baby. dont worry about people "smokin" you with weights. i think i was worrying too much too, and i started going heavier, but sacrificed some form.


----------



## Burner02 (May 3, 2004)

Thanks Flex-
Just disappointing that things keep getting in the way..and it seems that whenever I make gains, something always seems to happen, life / injury / sick..etc..I end up going back to 'square one'..

Like I said, just keep my ego in check and forget what I COULD do adn focous on what I CAN do and move on from there...

Had to help a buddy of mine do a 'midnight dumping run'
with garbage he had sitting around...took two trips and ewnt to two different dumpsters...yeah...I took off my realtor signs off the truck!
 no need to advertise with my name and PHONE # all over the truck..


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

Tuesday, 4 My 04:

Legs:
Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 315*6, 315*6

Leg Curl:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10

Leg Ext.
150*10, 150*10, 150*10, 200*6!
(GAWD, THAT WAS HEAVY!)

Time.

**the 135 and 225 squats were quads parallel or below range, the 315 were hams parallel or just below.


----------



## PreMier (May 5, 2004)

Nice workout.  You'll be sore tomorrow haha!  Does your gym have one of these?


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

Wednesday 5 M ay, 04:

Delts:
DB Seated Military Press:
30*10, 50*10, 70*6, 70*4, 50*8, 50*7

Lateral Side Raise:
30*10, 40*8, 40*8

Front Raise:
30*10, 30*10  (Single Arm at a time)

Reverse Pec Dec:
120*10, 120*10

BB Shrugs (No Straps)
225*10, 225*10, 225*8  (grip went)


----------



## Burner02 (May 5, 2004)

That's funny! Nope! all on one level! But, had to suffer to Macey Gray...
A bunch of the guys yelled out in unison: THis crap sucks! We want... METALICA!
funny...the channel was changed..I thnk the girls conversing on the treadmills on thier cellies were upset..oh well..


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

I hate deadshit music in the gym..... i use the fact that i hate it so much to motivate me  

Hey..............!! You hit the gym!!!!!!!!!!! AGAIN!!!!  I am impressed


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

well, I wanna look all sexy and 'bumpy' like you...


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

You saying i'm sexy...... 

or just being bumpy is sexy???


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

Take it as you wish.

U might get a kick out of this.
There I was...STARVING. Went upstairs to the break room to heat up the last two of my incredibly tasting chciken breasts and basmati rice. I also had put a little italian dressing on the rice to moisten it.
I opened the lid so it wouldnt explode in the microwave and went to put it in. The nuker is on top of the refrigerator. Some numb nuts stuck too much stuff into the freezer and the door was ajar. It opened up the opposite way from the microwave door. reaching over / around the freezer door to place my food into the nuker. My frigin arm got caught on the damn freezer dor..and then of course, bumped the microwave door..and my precious chicken and rice diner, which I could almost taste...fell to the ground..spilling contents all over said floor.
Of course, a mighty roar in the likeness of "oh, fuck me" came from my snarled lips....
Needless to say..I am hungry....


----------



## Rissole (May 6, 2004)

DOH!!!!!!!   ..... sorry mate   
I could see that clear as  Sucked in......  hehe


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

Glad y'all see humor in my misery..

Thursday 6 May, 04:

BACK:
Dead Lift:
135*10, 225*10, 315*8, 315*8  (used straps...sue me..)


Pull Ups:
Wide Grip: *10,*10, *9
Med. Grip Supp. grip: *8, *7, *7   

BB Rows:
135*10, 185*10, 185*8, 185*7

** Still felt weak.  Working on it...one day at a time, eh?


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Yes, humor in your misery   Its not so much that, really... Its just that I could see that exact same thing hapening to me.  Infact, I knocked my Mudge Meal off the counter at home once.  Fell right onto my dirty ass hardwood floor... I just scooped it back into the bucket though, because I was sooo pissed 

Nice back workout, have fun gettin out of bed tomorrow


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

hmm..havn'et had a mudge meal in a while.....

have you tried it with 'calssico' brand marina sauce? there is one flavor with a wine flavor...REAL good!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

No, I havent had one in a while either.  I eat chicken/beef/elk, and broccoli now YUMMY!   Gawd, I have the worst headache


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

elk and broccoli? bet you're REAL fun during the digestive process...


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Yes, its a good thing I work all alone


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

Kinda funny, I used up that last of that 1-test spray I had yesterday afternoon.
it is sprayed onto your chest and stays there...a LONG time. I went to bed..sleep w/out a shirt. Well, somewhere durig my sleep, my hands made it from my chest to my face / eyes......
wow!  
that burns!


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Like shampoo burn?


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

no...like get ben-gay on sensitive skin burn...


----------



## PreMier (May 6, 2004)

Holy damn, that bad?

Funny story..  Well, when I was playing  football in HS I had REALLY sore quads one day.  Being the brilliant individual that I was, I rubbed ben-gay all over my legs.  Well, as I sat down, im sure you can guess what happened...  It burned like hell!  So I ran into my bathroom, sat in the sink, and had to have cold water run on me for almost an hour.


----------



## Burner02 (May 6, 2004)

you too, eh? I also sprayed the 1-test on inner thighs. (supposedly good place for absortion...got some on the 'boys'..same effect...
back into the shower!


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> no...like get ben-gay on sensitive skin burn...


 

Those deads are pretty good bud  Keep working at it 
Gonna see Van Helsing tonight  in about an hr


----------



## Burner02 (May 7, 2004)

lemme know how it is.
A couple of the gus here are going to watch here this afternoon. I have a business lunch to go to, so can't..silly me...wanting to make money instead..


----------



## Rissole (May 7, 2004)

Ok, i heard some really bad reports b4 i left to see it, on the net and a few people..... but i loved it 
It had good action all the way through and good effects, and the chick in it is 
Kate Beckinsale


----------



## PreMier (May 10, 2004)

Oh... I like!


----------



## Burner02 (May 10, 2004)

gonna have to check it out!
Had a great weekend in Minnesota!
Left Saturday morning. We met up with Kristen's family and a snazzy restaraunt, then to her brother's graduation. After that, we went to a trendy sushi bar...where I had....a hamburger. A really damn GOOOOOD hamburger....
Sunday, we went to a graduation party at a barn for a pig roast. Was REALLY good too! That, was topped off with a near miss for a tornado. That was a first.
We got back this afternoon..just in time for me to take a mini-nap before having to come here..for twelve hours....
I'm gonna die as soon as my head hits the pillow in the morning..
Did I mention the FOOD? jeez, they can EAT!
Yeah....I REALLY gotta do some cardio...


----------



## Burner02 (May 12, 2004)

11 May, 04
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*3, 275*5, 275*4, 185*10

Smith Incline Bench Press:
225*8, 225*7, 225*5

Decline Bench Press:
225*5, 225*4

Pec dec:
120*8, 110*8

Time


----------



## Rissole (May 12, 2004)

Nice presses bud  Did you see my diet??


----------



## PreMier (May 12, 2004)

Ooh... i'll bet your sore after that one!


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2004)

How 'bout that..I AM sore...I also ganked up my back a bit today after squatting...too much weight. Gotta take a couple motrin before going to bed..hopefully will dull the sensation..no lifting tomorrow...
My stress levels are going thru the roof right now..it wsan't a good day for me...then had to take parent's and Kris to dinner for belated Mother's Day...so had to put on the happy face and pretend all is right with the world..hopefully...will get some good news in the next couple days..if not...life is going to REALLY suck...


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Nice presses bud  Did you see my diet??


THanks! not yet..why...u going to mimick mine? or actually eating healthy?


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2004)

12 May 04

Legs:
SQUAT!
135*15, 225*15, 225*15, 315*6, 315*5, 405*6 (Partial Reps)

Leg Press:
425*12, 425*12, 425*10

Leg Ext:
150*10, 150*10, 
-- compounded with --
Leg Curl:
150*10, 150*10

** I set the safety bars fairly high so I could do my partial w/ 405. DAMN! That is a LOT of weight! I am paying for it now, with this pain in lower back. Will NOT be going that heavy again for a while. Just wanted legs to feel the weight on them...mission accomplished...back revolted..

Thursday is off day..give back day to relax.


----------



## Rissole (May 13, 2004)

405!!! Your a mad man


----------



## Burner02 (May 13, 2004)

I'm a dumb man...that smarts! It feels beter today...but still moving around a bit slow....certain angles really aren't pleasant...
Feeling beter...I love Advil...


----------



## PreMier (May 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> so had to put on the happy face and pretend all is right with the world..hopefully...will get some good news in the next couple days..if not...life is going to REALLY suck...



Whats up b-man?


----------



## Burner02 (May 14, 2004)

missed w/out today...was busy w. errands....


----------



## Burner02 (May 16, 2004)

16 May, 04

Back:
SLDL:
135*15, 225*10, 275*8, 275*7  (used strap on last 2 sets)

CG Suppinated Grip Pull Ups:
*10, *10, *10, *10, *10

Single DB Rows:
80*10, 100*10, 120*5

Single Arm Cable  Pull Downs:
80*10, 100*10, 150*8

CG Cable Rows:
180*10, 210*1, 250*6

Felt GOOOOD! (It helped that Kristen was there..had to show off a bit..call it extra motivation..bet I will be paying for it tomorrow...)


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Workin out with the babe hey???? Yes, good motivation....
 Look what i can do babe


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2004)

Gotta do what I can to get some of the weights u r using..


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Pfffft  Yeah rite..... i wish i could bench like you.
How was the weekend bud, I went and watched the top fuel drags with my boy on Saturday


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2004)

yay...my bench is bigger...you have me overall...
Was boring..here at work. I'm friggin tired! I wanna go home! 15 more minutes...then the little 10 minute ride hme, then become one with my pillow...


----------



## Burner02 (May 17, 2004)

shift change! Gotta go!


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Hmmm.... me do that in 10 mins too...  cept my bed is 2 steps away


----------



## Rissole (May 17, 2004)

Later bud


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Hmmm.... me do that in 10 mins too...  cept my bed is 2 steps away


that must be convenient!

Haven't been in a couple days..losing my pump..miss that!
had to take parent's to far side of state yesterday and back..wiped me out...think I ate some bad cheese. feel like I have flu...almost feel like hurling..body aching / stiff. Might go home early..


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

Pete-
wish u lived either in US or Canada....my little business is about to friggin rocket. 
Jake-
Stephen-
You two need to look over the materials I have sent. I am mucho serious.


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Resend!  My pm box got filled, and I deletd everything :griin:

Where is NT?


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

Have not seen him a short while

www.mike.slusser.cyberwize.com

http://www.work-at-home-index.net/pseek/Network_Marketing/Companies/412.html

http://www.nmbj.com/Articles_&_Stories/COM/list.asp?ID=39

look it up!


----------



## PreMier (May 19, 2004)

Thanks for the links.  Thats what I needed.

Yea, I posted in his journal... maybe you should bump it now


----------



## Burner02 (May 19, 2004)

maybetomorrow..I have gone into full, I am gonna pke my brains out mode'...cold, achy....nauseaus.....will be outta here in 2 hours....just gotta sit still...


----------



## Rissole (May 20, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> Pete-
> wish u lived either in US or Canada....my little business is about to friggin rocket.


Ya know Mikey.... i been thinkin since i got back from my holiday how i don't feel so tied down anymore, i felt like i coulda moved to North Queensland with no hassles. So what's a few extra 1000 klms matter


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

why aren't you feelig tied down? Wat was giving you that feeling?
This bus. opportunity only works in US and Canada.

Still feel like shiat. Much better than last night. I didn't even make it the two hours. The guy next to me said I looked like hell, and to go home. I did.

I can't go home after work tomorrow...gotta meeting w/ a car dealership. Lookig at buying a '04 Mazda 3. Check it out:
http://www.cardomain.com/memberpage/560867

if he does me right on the price..I'll be driving it home tomorrow!


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Looks pretty nice... what made you pick that car?  How much?


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

GREAT gas mileage, nice ergonomics, looks sporty..actually has some good acceleration for the $$.
Sticker says 20k. not gonna pay that..of course...
4-doors, can take clients around.


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

You should buy a H1.  Clients would love that


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

yeah...you got the 100k to buy it?


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

No   Otherwise I would come and pick you up for the O.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

heh heh....besides, I drove them enough in the military..am done with em....


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

I have never even ridden in one.  I have seen the insides of both, and the civilian ones are WAY nicer lol


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

that's fer sure!
Once while in Qatar, (back in '97) I was bored..and WAY out on a preimeter. I used one to push a really big boulder. (just to see how powerfull it was..I was impressed with that!)


----------



## PreMier (May 20, 2004)

Thats hella funny!  I have heard stories(buddy is marine) that they would go through everything and anything, just to try and get them stuck.


----------



## Burner02 (May 20, 2004)

yep- for that application, they are incredible vehicles. Tough. Almost unstoppable.


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> why aren't you feelig tied down? Wat was giving you that feeling?
> This bus. opportunity only works in US and Canada.


I dont know..... you know how you own a home, the kids have a good school, friends family...... but while i was away im thinkin this place would be nice to live.... who give a shit about the other stuff, and i just felt like i could move any where i wanted 
It hard to explain......

Me and Trace were thinking of one of those cars too Mazda R6 here


----------



## naturaltan (May 21, 2004)

morning gentlemen!


----------



## Rissole (May 21, 2004)

NT


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2004)

was'sup, fellas-
not doing great here.
Been a hectic weekend. Things are happening. Less than pleasant things. THings I can't stop. So, I've done something about them. Kris does't like the way I've handled them, and is way pissed. Might be single again soon..how a-fuqqin-bout that. We aer supposed to be celebrating our 1st anniversary this week..and might be breaking up instead. out-fuqqin-standing.
Anyody have a couple bricks I can place my head inside and then feel free to smash them together....
it's been a long weekend. I duno if she is gona recede on this. She sees things her way, and iof course, my way is fucked.

I have tonight, tomorrow night, then the weekend, then on Wednesday next week, I go back on day shift. in a  way, can't wait, but the shifts go by that much slower..
I've wasted these past two months, cardio wise.

If I am single...I won't have to worry about busting my ass after work to get to the gym, then to Kristen's house to see her. I can lift, then do my cardio...
Also, if I am single...I can join up where my friend is taking kickboxing lessons. (he is thinking about going pro, at least get his skills back to that leve.) I just want to do it and drop fat.
Even thinking about going back to the club to bounce again....and be my 'evil' self again....
But it really isn't appealing to me. gawd....my mind is really scrambled right now.


----------



## Burner02 (May 24, 2004)

Did go to the gym today. Wasn't the greattest workout, but I went. I was also sick this past weekend and didn't eat too much...plus, with all the crap that is going on...couldn't get the mind / muscle link.....


Monday, 24 May, 04:
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*8, 225*6, 225*5, 225*6

Decline Bench Press:
225*6, 225*6, 225*6, 225*6

Time.

**had erands to run during the day, and had to be to work early for upgrade training, so had to cut short.


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

not sure what to say ... hopefully things will work themselves out.  From what you've told us, this is a relationship and hopefully what you two have together will get over whatever happened.  I'll tell you this, if the missus and I can stay together, any couple can.


----------



## naturaltan (May 25, 2004)

Ris .. whadda up?


----------



## PreMier (May 25, 2004)

Damn Mike... Thats a bummer.  Hopefully like NT mentioned you guys can work things out.  Keep your head up brother!


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Dayyyyaaaamm Burner....  Sorry to hear about your lousy situation.  Things will get better.


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> I dont know..... you know how you own a home, the kids have a good school, friends family...... but while i was away im thinkin this place would be nice to live.... who give a shit about the other stuff, and i just felt like i could move any where i wanted
> It hard to explain......
> 
> Me and Trace were thinking of one of those cars too Mazda R6 here


I know what you mean, my friend.
Sometimes ya just wanna pack up and try a new location.

I like my 3. It is nice, has a decent power band for only 160hp...or I'm getting older and more easily satisfied?


The 6 is ok. my friend has one, the blue one. It is pretty nice. If u get one...get the manual..the automatic SUCKS!


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2004)

not sure how this is gonna play out. She called, bawling her eyes out. I drove over to her place to talk with her face to face. I got her to calm down. Got her to agree to a day to day kind of 'restart'.
I won't be able to see her again until next Moday.
Our schedules aren't going to allow us to see one another before then. We might do a dinner Monday nght.
She was on the phone with her mother when I got there, so I am sure I am now a huge asshole to her paren'ts..and I just busted my as for the great first impression with her father a couple weeks ago..
oy.


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

That's ok Burner.... you can ignore me.  Just pretend I'm not even here


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2004)

hah hah...sorry Randy-
lotz on mind....


----------



## Randy (May 25, 2004)

Oh there you are.... I was waiting about 2 hours for your reponse


----------



## Burner02 (May 25, 2004)

not really into posting right now, bud-
rather depressed...can't believe a girl has me that much..I might be losing her..


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Yeah I have been there myself Burner. 
But one thing is...if things are meant to be they will be.
And if so things will just kind of come together before you know it .   If not, then that means that the right one is still out there waiting for you to find her ...   

The best thing to do to get your mind off of things is to workout and keep yourself occupied.  And if you can't seem to do that then you can come here and talk to one of the forum junkies like myself.  I will try to cheer you up Burner


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2004)

u da  man, randy!


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

Nah,  just am here for my buds


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2004)

Hey Mikey


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2004)

appreciated.
LOR III just came on..will be back in....three hours...


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2004)

s'up, pete!


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2004)

Ohhhh, just read your other posts......  I agree with Randy, it may hurt like hell but ... you know the rest 
Keep your chin up my freind


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Burner02 *_
> appreciated.
> LOR III just came on..will be back in....three hours...


At work??  Lucky bastard


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2004)

yeah...network security. if noting's goiing on..(which mean's it's all workig correctly) I just sit and monitor..


----------



## Rissole (May 26, 2004)

Gunna bail, got band prac in 1/2 and i need to shower 
Thinkin of ya bro


----------



## Burner02 (May 26, 2004)

all right, buba-
have a good jam!


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> Gunna bail, got band prac in 1/2



Band Practice...what do you play Rissole...Bag Pipes


----------



## naturaltan (May 26, 2004)

unfortunately Burner I don't subscribe to the 'if it was meant to be" theory anymore.  If you truly feel she is the woman for you, you have to fight for her my friend.  If the argument is one where you don't want to give and she doesn't want to give, someone's going to have to bend to make it work.  A relationship is all about give and take ... sometimes you'll have to be the one to give a little, other times, she will give.  Keep up the good fight my friend


----------



## firestorm (May 26, 2004)

Hey stranger. just did a walk about on here to say hello to my m8's.  HELLO!!!  lol   Haven't been around much because I got a promotion here at work and I"m currently on days  and they have me in management training.  They don't consider chatting on here work related so I can't do it.  Oh well.  Few more weeks and I'll be back yaking to you bro.  Take it light in the meantime.  Peace, Fire


----------



## Randy (May 26, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by naturaltan *_
> unfortunately Burner I don't subscribe to the 'if it was meant to be" theory anymore.  If you truly feel she is the woman for you, you have to fight for her my friend.  If the argument is one where you don't want to give and she doesn't want to give, someone's going to have to bend to make it work.  A relationship is all about give and take ... sometimes you'll have to be the one to give a little, other times, she will give.  Keep up the good fight my friend



If you have to fight to hard, .....again my statement comes into play "It was not meant to be".   

And I think Burner knows very well what a relationship is all about my friend  

I have faith Burner that you will do the right thing.   It's funny how you mention your relationship on the rocks and all of a sudden everyone becomes relationship therapists  

I'm staying out of this one


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by firestorm *_
> Hey stranger. just did a walk about on here to say hello to my m8's.  HELLO!!!  lol   Haven't been around much because I got a promotion here at work and I"m currently on days  and they have me in management training.  They don't consider chatting on here work related so I can't do it.  Oh well.  Few more weeks and I'll be back yaking to you bro.  Take it light in the meantime.  Peace, Fire


pffft..... didn;t say d'day to me did ya *humph*
try here tool.... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31153


----------



## Rissole (May 27, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Randy *_
> Band Practice...what do you play Rissole...Bag Pipes


I play bass, Rancid.... i mean Randy


----------



## Randy (May 27, 2004)

"Rancid!"    Ahhhh that wasn't nice Fissle,  I mean Rissole


----------



## firestorm (May 28, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Rissole *_
> pffft..... didn;t say d'day to me did ya *humph*
> try here tool.... http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=31153



Actually THAT hello WAS directed to you Riss!  Notice my feeble attempt at your accent???


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2004)

Hey fellas-
trying to get used this new format...
Was'sup, fire! Been wondering about you! Congrats on the promo!
Has your friend been still trying to get you signed up w/ cyberwize? this is the weekend to do so if u are gonna. My sponsor told me that they are having a crazty signing bonus this weekend..and I am about to get some hard core, fast burners under neath me...might wanna get with me....seriously!


----------



## Burner02 (May 28, 2004)

Let's see....been feeling all kinds of depressed. Not been to the gym since Monday...couldn't drag myself to go. Rather would have rammed my head into a wall, but I am ugly enough....
Kris and I have been emailing and will try callig each other again. Monday I have to stay awake all day to get ready to rotate back to day shift on Wednesday. I had promised to help her stain her deck, and this will kill two birds w/ one stone, as it were. I will stay awake, I will be able to be around her (don't need to actually say muck, just be around her)
and eventually talk.
I still think she thinks it is more serious than it is...
I am still hopeful we can work thru it.


----------



## Rissole (May 29, 2004)

It's obvious you love her bro.... Fight for it  Pop the big nasty one


----------



## Randy (May 30, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> It's obvious you love her bro.... Fight for it  Pop the big nasty one


Yeah, Rissole will play his bag pipes at your wedding


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

Ok, burner love life update.
Kristen got back from her condo this afternoon and I went over after I went to the gym to see her for afew before I had to come to work. Yes, you heard me right, I actually went to the gym! Wahoo!
I stepped into it again with her. She was mad...so we had a discussion there in her garage. It all came out, or a lot of it. I really love this woman. While I was bearing my soul with her, I lost it. My bottom lip started to quiver, and after several attempts to keep my emotions somewhat in check, the 'dam broke'. Jeez, I started crying. Yes, I did. This is the first woman I have ever shed a tear over. I've had several women piss me off, but never to affect me to the point that I"d be lost without her. yes, I told her this. I told her everything. Just let it out. After I could not sayanything more, we just held each other in each other's arms and cried. Finally, I had to pull away and head home. 
After I get off work in the morning, I am going to force myself to stay awake, and go over to her place around 9am to help her stain her deck. I got some steaks out to marinate for dinner tomorrow night as well.
We have a road to travel. It is going to be rough, but I am ready to handle it.


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

30 May, 04

CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*6, 225*8, 225*8, 315*3, 315*3, /225*5 / 135*10

Incline Bench Press:
185*10, 225*3, 225*3, 135*10

Hi / Med Cable Flyes:
50*10, 50*10

Bar Bell Curls:
65*10, 85*8, 85*8

Time

Felt good even after another week break... 
Had friend spot on the 315. Said I did most of work, he just moved me past the stickig point. That was 1st time in a while for 315!


----------



## shortstuff (May 30, 2004)

Oh B    that is so sweet!!!!!!!!  I have yet to see my boy cry, EVER!!  I just seem to make him mad........lately.     How are things going otherrwise?  Any other good trips???  Still doing realestate?


----------



## Burner02 (May 30, 2004)

That's funy you mention travel..I will tal to you abtou that in a bit...
Kris and I did go to Minnesota last month for her brother's graduation., That was a nice weekend. If it wasn't do humid during the summer and miserable in the winter, it would be great to live there..wtih all the water...thionk of all the lakes you can go boating / jet skiing on....

Why are you pissing off the BF? something not jivnig w/ y'all? The distance getting to you?


----------



## shortstuff (May 30, 2004)

Man Mike you hit it right on the nose, the distance thing is really starting to kill us.  He is getting doubtful about things when I move there, then I am having issues about his money habits, but I know that is none of my busniness but I am thinking I wish he would save more so we can get a houe and all that kind of stuff.  So then on Thursday he told me there is a 50% chance he may be moving back to Sacramento, he is in San Fran right now.  So that freaked me out, cause I keep thinking about me and my career but then I think it would be great to live there also plus then we could have a house.  Just things like that, plus I can't see him as much and he can't come here nearly as much as I can there and then when I am there he never can take time off.  So it just stuff like that.    So not much


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Yay Mikey.... chicks dig it when you "bare your soul"  How are you guys now?


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

I think we are on the way to recovery.
it wil take some time, but we will make it. Hope there is a nice hotel near by you, pal!
When we visit, we'll need a great place to stay!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Like i tell everyone, my shed is a great place to stay 
If ya wanna keep it cheap we have room here  and beer


----------



## Burner02 (May 31, 2004)

thanx for the offer...but I can see a little bit of the future...call me an oracle..but I see 'we are in aussie and need to have aussie hotel sex'....
but I'll take ya up on the beer!


----------



## Rissole (May 31, 2004)

Ohhh yeah....


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2004)

well, this week has and will be shot all to hell.
Got a call from a new client yesterday, so didn't make the gym then. Can't go tonight, have an appointment this evening after my 21 hour day.
Have another meting right after my 12 hour day tomorrow. I will go fri. Then, next Thursday, I am going out of town for that paintball tourney..I am destined to be weak and chunky...ok, I am done feeling sorry for myself...wait...yeah..I'm done...


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)

Burner, 

Can I play too? I am not only a monkey, but a:


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 2, 2004)

that's funny!


----------



## Randy (Jun 2, 2004)




----------



## Burner02 (Jun 3, 2004)

Morning, 
how's things? Me? life sux. THink I just became single again lastnight...Love the girl..but tired of fighting.
Let's see....she thought I needed to go to a counsellor. I don't think I needed to. I went to make her happy. that was wrong. I guess I was supposed to go for me wanting to help fix me....
I told her I was not going to go back. I didn't see the fuqqin point of it. The girl (therapist) told me Kris and I needed to work on our commun ication. (ya think? And I am supposed to pay for thses brilliant gems of information??)
Kris got all kinds of bent. With my new budget, I have only so much $$ to spen per week on us / entertainment. Kris would rather me spend that money on my therapy..which I don't fuqqin need. I told her so. I said I'd rather take her to dinners and movies and hang out and laugh a date. She said she's be hapy staying home and watching tv..uh huh...she makes fun of a friend that is all that the couple does....
Plus...I get bored of watching tv....I like to go out once in a while.
I may be a little unreasonable on this, I don't know. Guys don't go to fuqqin therapy. They go to their friends and work it out. I've got a great network of friends and family.
I'm hurt, I'm pissed, I'm confused. I know y'all are only hearing my point of view.
I also admit that most of the problems stem from my mouth or actions. I've a great way of saying the wrong things at precisely the wrong moment.
I'm also pretty damn good to her. I know it, she knows it. Everybody around us knows it. The little annoying things I've done, I've corrected. I am not an expert in relationships. I never slowed down enough to really have one, nor had I found anyone I had wanted to have one with..so Kris got stuck with al the misstakes one makes ..but I want to work thru this..w/out going to a fuqqin counsellor...any thoughts would be appreciated...


----------



## PreMier (Jun 3, 2004)

Wow... Sorry bro, but I really dont know what to tell you.  You need to do what YOU feel is right, and if that doesnt involve therapy, then dont do it.  Maybe someone else has better advice, I dont know.  Again sorry to hear.


----------



## Randy (Jun 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> Morning,
> how's things? Me? life sux. THink I just became single again lastnight...Love the girl..but tired of fighting.
> Let's see....she thought I needed to go to a counsellor. I don't think I needed to. I went to make her happy. that was wrong. I guess I was supposed to go for me wanting to help fix me....
> I told her I was not going to go back. I didn't see the fuqqin point of it. The girl (therapist) told me Kris and I needed to work on our commun ication. (ya think? And I am supposed to pay for thses brilliant gems of information??)
> ...


 


 

I'm still thinking Burner


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

Well, I broke it off on Friday. Was not ready for that. I was hoping to talk to her face to face on Saturday. I was just finishing up w/ some clients when she called. She was up to the point. What did I want to do. I said it was best that we broke off. 
I had a hard time getting to my friend's house holding myself together. As son as I got out ofthe car, he was doing something in his garage. He saw the look of my face, behind my shades and asked if I was ok. 
Nope.
he said, 'Follow me'. he led me into the kitchen, cracked a beer, said 'do what you ahve to do' and walked off. I balled my eyes out for at least 20 minutes. 
"What the fuq have I done?"
It got a little better. his parents came over, and we grilled left over stuf they had not cooked form their weekend camping trip..and much alcohol. I still found myself staring into nothing for long periods of time all weekend. I had no want or interest in going to the gym. just too drained.
Hopefully, I can go these couple of days. Thursday morning, I am going with my paintball team to Oklahoma for a d-day recreation. That ought to do great for keeping my mind off my problems...
So.....the FOLLOWING Monday, I should be good to go and ready to rip it in the gym again. I HAVE To get my shiat back! I may be single when I get to Vegas in October....J'bo may be there...
  Something to look for....
That's me in a nutshell. Did I say? Nut? Do I need therapy?
I can't believe she fuqqin atually suggested I get fuqqin counselling.....gawd, that chaps my ass!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2004)

wow ... welcome to Monday.  

I'm with your friend ... do whatever you need to do B ... things happen for a reason.  Like you've mentioned ... on the flip side, you may be single going to Vegas during the Olympia ... that is not necessarily a bad thing - especially after the events are over.  The gals need some serious stress relief. 

Unless the missus gets her act together, Vegas may be out for us.  She doesn't want a repeat performance were she's the only one out of shape while there for the Olympia.  And boy does she have her work cut out for her.    Told her to rid herself of the s/f jello puddings and butter flavoured popcorn for a start.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

Thanks, brotha-
You ARE going. End of story.
I'm sure the missus looks great. Well, take me for example. I'm in shape. Round is a shape...
I was at my old club the other night hanging out, tinking of going back to beaing a bouncer..and resintstating 'evil mike'....one of my friends was nice enough to point out that I am smaller now..um...thanks.....
On the good note, I have more time to lift....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2004)

let's not kid ourselves as I didn't kid her, she doesn't look great - she has some work to do. 

Were we thinking about bringing a Coyote Ugly's here to Canada, but Liliana (the owner) had some bad experiences with franchise owner's doing their own thing that she didn't think fit the bar's rep, so she no longer endorses franchises.  She is looking at opening one up in Toronto (of course).  Oh well ... I guess we'll keep doing our computer gig for a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

I wanna open a liquor store...right in front of a nudie bar...I'd make bank!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 7, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> let's not kid ourselves as I didn't kid her, she doesn't look great - she has some work to do. .


hey..neither do I..but I still wanna meet my IM friends face to face!


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 7, 2004)

you can't drink in the nudie bar there? 

I'd like to open up a gastation ...


----------



## shortstuff (Jun 8, 2004)

OMG MIKE I just saw this!!!!!  I am so sorry, but from what I read you deserve better then soemone who is going to constantly make you feel worthless and less then best.    I know it hurts but you will find someone that will rock your world and you won't know what hit you!!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

yeah...butt..u are spoken for...


Thanks for the kind words, Pam!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> you can't drink in the nudie bar there?
> 
> I'd like to open up a gastation ...


topless bars, yes. full nudie, nope.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 8, 2004)

topless only ... that sucks.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 8, 2004)

hey b.

hope that you feel a little less pain today.
as the days go by you feel a little better and then BAM one day you are a better person for what you have gone through and learnt.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 8, 2004)

hey gorgeous!
I think so too!
I do feel better. I miss being with her..but well, you know.
I can't belive someone said you had a flat tushie! How rude! How wrong! To prove it, I think you should come here and let me take a long, qualified lokk at said tushie in question, and render my expert opinion.
BTW: I liked your response u gave him!


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

ok...tonight...I ge tto go back to the gym! It will be light weight. (actually light weight) more or less starting over from scratch again...dammit.
had a pretty okie dokie weekend in Oklahoma with the paintball tourney. It was fuqqin 
H O T !!! I do not like humidity...especially w/out AC! 
Was wierd, I was slamming water all day, I even slammed a liter of water before we went out on a mission, and was continually drinking off my camel back, ut at one point, I was getting that cold chils up and down my arms and legs.beginings of heat stroke, I think, I called it a day, got on the duece. (military 2 1/2 ton truck and went back to camp, and slammed more water and salted peanuts and relaxxed in the shade.
It friggin monsooned on us that last night. It was horrible. got up that next morning, left a bunch of stuff behind to be tossed into garbage...was ruined.
relaxxed and cleaned the last couple days and getting things back on-line with other things.
Still miss Kristen dreadfully. part of me REALLY wants to go back and try to work things out, but the logical part won't let me...I'm torn.
Still waiting to win the lottery....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey B ... 


funny, we're still waiting to win the lottery as well.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

was'sup, brotha!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Mike!  Glad your back.  Thats cool you had a good time, and I defiantely hear ya on the heat stroke thing.  Its good it didnt get bad, because I hear once you get it, it becomes easier to get


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

Was'sup, Jake!
Me? I am tired! I am just watching the clock tick down for just another two hours..then get to go home.
how was your weekend?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

It was ok.  I went to a bachelor party.  Let me tell you.. It was more like a LIVE porn show.  I could not believe it...

I sooo goddamn wish I could be transfered to days.  Your lucky.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

yeah..but I hate waking up @ 0430....
did ya get lucky @ this bachellor party?
are you in the wedding party? if so, it is your duty to shag as many bridesmaids as possible!


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

No, I actually dont even know the groom.  I was just dragged along to the bachelor party.  It was in some warehouse out by the penitentary here 

I would NEVER get with a stripper like these were.  Im just not like that.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

really? they need love too....

and strippers are...bendy....


----------



## PreMier (Jun 16, 2004)

Im serious.  I am just not attracted to that kind of woman.  I guess I am not the typical guy...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 16, 2004)

well, not at all. I would have to think of how'd I'd introduce her to my conservative parents....
However, I went to college with a guy who dated a striper. She worked 2 days per week, and made as much as my friend and I did in one week @ professional jobs. She did this to put herself thru college. (and she had a great ass..)


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im serious. I am just not attracted to that kind of woman. I guess I am not the typical guy...


Prem ... I can understand you may be a conservative type of guy.  But my personal pet peeve is the stereo-type people place strippers in.  Are there gals doing it to support their drug habit, I'm sure there are.  Are some in it because they had no choice, I'm sure there are.  But like Burner's story, there are some, not all and maybe not even the majority, but there are some that do it because it's a great source of income that will allow them to move ahead in some way shape or form.  Some like B said, put themselves through college.  They don't have to work nearly as much as you and I.  There are some gals we know that bought houses/condos with cash thus allowing them to then quit and move to something else.  There was one gal we know who did it because she had cancer and had lost many jobs because of the number of doctor visits she had to do.  Stripping allowed her to keep regular doctor appointments as well as pay her bills.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

'morning, NT! how's things?


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> well, not at all. I would have to think of how'd I'd introduce her to my conservative parents....
> However, I went to college with a guy who dated a striper. She worked 2 days per week, and made as much as my friend and I did in one week @ professional jobs. She did this to put herself thru college. (and she had a great ass..)


I can't imagine having parents that would hold something like that against someone.  What do you think your parents would say to you or her if you had met a stripper?  

The ladies that are really good at working the crowd can make crazy money.  The missus thought about it for a while.  The only draw back was that she was turning 30 and that when the time came where she wasn't a hottie, what would she do.  If she had been open to such ideas when she was younger, I may be telling a different story of the missus.    Inviting my friends down to see the local hottie doing her thing on stage.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 17, 2004)

morning ... things are great, yourself?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Prem ... I can understand you may be a conservative type of guy. But my personal pet peeve is the stereo-type people place strippers in. Are there gals doing it to support their drug habit, I'm sure there are. Are some in it because they had no choice, I'm sure there are. But like Burner's story, there are some, not all and maybe not even the majority, but there are some that do it because it's a great source of income that will allow them to move ahead in some way shape or form. Some like B said, put themselves through college. They don't have to work nearly as much as you and I. There are some gals we know that bought houses/condos with cash thus allowing them to then quit and move to something else. There was one gal we know who did it because she had cancer and had lost many jobs because of the number of doctor visits she had to do. Stripping allowed her to keep regular doctor appointments as well as pay her bills.


Im not stereotyping anyone.  Infact, I usually see people for who they are.  My X is an escort, and I had no problem dating her, because I trusted her.  She said that she never did any "favors", and that was fine with me.  
What I was saying, is I would never date, or hook up with a stripper like I saw at the bachelor party.  I mean seriously.. she was sucking the bachelors dick, along with whoever paid $20, infront of 50+ people!  That is pretty fucking gross IMO.  If one of those dudes had an STD(which I dont doubt), then she could have passed it to the others.  If thats stereotyping, then im guilty.  If not, then it was a misunderstanding


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Damn!  Did I miss out on stripper/bachelor party stories???  You guys have to let me know about these things.


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Hey Burner!  I met a stripper a few months ago who, if I were single, I'd date in a second.  There's no doubt about the fact that its a weird situation, but they're people too.  Really depends on the individual.  Some strippers are just tricks, others are regular (hot) chicks making more money in a night than most of us ever will.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> morning ... things are great, yourself?


I'm doing pretty well, if I do say so myself.
Gonna take my fat asre to the gym tonight. Missed it lastnight. 
COme to find out, what I had thought was a simple theft of my magnetic signs from my car at a theater was done 'as a prank' by a former 'friend' of my buddy and I's.
Real fuqqin funny. Wasted my time and energy. Would have had to buy two more signs @ 50.00 per sign. I should pay him back with a joke of letting the police, to whom I have a stolen property report filled out with know it was him..see if he is laughing then...


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Hey Burner! I met a stripper a few months ago who, if I were single, I'd date in a second. There's no doubt about the fact that its a weird situation, but they're people too. Really depends on the individual. Some strippers are just tricks, others are regular (hot) chicks making more money in a night than most of us ever will.


no need to date a striper. been emailing an old ex of mine. I am going to hang out with her in a couple weeks. Yeah....we didn't have the 'juice' for a real relationship...but we got along great in other areas....just the therapy I need...


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

Been there myself.    Good luck.  I've always been a big fan of that kind of "therapy".


----------



## Var (Jun 17, 2004)

P.S.  Why not do both?


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 17, 2004)

I'll wait for both if / when I get my bouncer job back..and find the freaky, drunk women....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Im not stereotyping anyone. Infact, I usually see people for who they are. My X is an escort, and I had no problem dating her, because I trusted her. She said that she never did any "favors", and that was fine with me.
> What I was saying, is I would never date, or hook up with a stripper like I saw at the bachelor party. I mean seriously.. she was sucking the bachelors dick, along with whoever paid $20, infront of 50+ people! That is pretty fucking gross IMO. If one of those dudes had an STD(which I dont doubt), then she could have passed it to the others. If thats stereotyping, then im guilty. If not, then it was a misunderstanding


I hear ya Prem.  I believe it to be a misunderstanding. 

On that topic, Prem, B ... any others reading here, what do you think about that kind of bachelor party?  I mean, where the bachelor is doing more than watching?  Personally I don't agree with it.  If the fiancee is cool with his 'last harah, then it's all cool.  But I haven't met many who were cool with it.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 18, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> I'll wait for both if / when I get my bouncer job back..and find the freaky, drunk women....


Why are you going back to bouncing? 

What's the scoop B?


----------



## PreMier (Jun 18, 2004)

NT- Yea, I definately dont condone it.  I mean this guy could have picked up something, and could give it to his fiancee.  I dont think she knew.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NT- Yea, I definately dont condone it. I mean this guy could have picked up something, and could give it to his fiancee. I dont think she knew.


ditto-
you made a commitment to your partner. You can get al the lap dances and fake bobs rubbed in your face al night, THEN go home to your fiance and have wild monkey sex.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> Why are you going back to bouncing?
> 
> What's the scoop B?


gives me a little extra money to spend, takes up my time, one fo the few jobs I can think of that is flexible with this shift work hours job.

Kind of wierd, I was at the club Saturday night for a short while, just having left the supercross races. I was just dressed accordingly; jeans and t-shirt, not dressed nice. I was talking with a couple friends, then my 'spidey senses' went off. I turned and looked behind me, and there was Kristen. She and her friend were on their way past to go in. I said, 'hey', in my usualy cheery self voice. She looked blank at me and walked past.
I got a mail from her lastnight saying that I gave her a disgusted look.
hm..I'm so damn confused. My heart says: work it out'.
The rest says: "leave it alone. There are reasons you split up"
I am working on a amil right now. I am thinking of trying to go to dinner with her or something in a couple weeks. (money and time issues)
The awkward thing is: her friends / family aren't wild about me, and vice-versa.
Buddy of mine, who went trhu something similar is really protective of me..told me flat out that if he ever saw her again that he'd thrash her. Great. If I can get things worked out, I can't take her around my friends, nor me around hers..nor her parents. Maybe too much damage has occourred.
confused..


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

Got a new membership the other night. I am now @ 24hour fitness. kinda funny, got a pretty good deal to. just told my friend what I got, and asked me how I did it. I said, 'simple, I was an ass'.

I told the guy flat out, that I was already a member @ worlds and the only thing that y'all have is a pool. So, I got a lot of crap waived and pay $2 more for this membership!

We did chest the other day. Was short and ugly. Being depressed and not eating right takes a lot out of you....
Gotta go back tonight. Did I mention they have a pool?

take my fat, bouyant self into the water afterwards and do a little cardio! I even got some cool goggles to use!
I taped my waist yesterday. It wasn't pretty. I won't even say, I am embarrassed....


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

I think you're to usy trying to figure women out ... that can't be done.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

hell..I just wanna have a happy relationship.
don't think that is to much to ask.


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

nope ... doesn't sound like much to ask


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 21, 2004)

well, we are back to emailing. simple 'negotiations.'


----------



## naturaltan (Jun 21, 2004)

simple is good.


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 25, 2004)

Looks like all negotiations have ceased.
She never replied to my last email. 
Ok, joined a new gym, 24 hour fitness. I got them to give me the same rate within a dollar I was paying @ Worlds, and 24 has a pool!
I've been to the gym a few days now...getting the basic, first week, back to the gym workouts knocked out.
Also, had my body composition measured.
Ther results: I am fat.

I would post, but am embarrassed. No pics. But, I am back in the gym, I actually did some cardio..not a lot but gotta start somewhere..
Gotta get myself back into a habit and rotation. 
Food is still ok, can be better. Now that single, will be drinking less margs, so less empty cals and sugar.
Will start posting work outs again on Next chest day.


----------



## PreMier (Jun 25, 2004)

Congrats man.  You will be happy I believe once you start to see the body comp changes


----------



## Burner02 (Jun 26, 2004)

hell, I'll be happy when the pants get looser!


----------



## PreMier (Jul 2, 2004)

Mike... Everything ok?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 5, 2004)

Hey Mikey, miss chattin wiff ya bud. I'm back this time no matter what!!
Hope you are doin well, sorry to hear about the break up but it will work out.
Hey, at least it will be cheaper for you to come visit me


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 6, 2004)

I think Mike is having a very very serious sex makeup session ...   Either that, or he hit the lotto and forgot about us.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 6, 2004)

He better not forget about us


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 6, 2004)

Hey fellas!
sorry, tha damn network nazis blocked my access to IM from work. Now how the fuq am I supposed to get thru 12 hour days?
hey-
I can email like a mother tho..
michael.slusser@afspc.af.mil

kinda funny you mention my other day's activities, NT....had the nympho ex gf of a couple years ago swing by for a while on Sunday...made out own fire works for a while...
hate to say it, b ut as fun as tat was..my head is still all fuqqed over Kristen.
I drive past her house at least once per day...that is rough.
Been getting better back in the gym. Was too depressed to go this afternoon. But I am gettign in some cardio! SO...keep on cranking and doing the cardio...and if all things work out adn I can still make it to vegas..I will still look decent.
we must go to nudie bars! I will be on and off sproradically.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

that can't be all bad having a bootie call ex ... 

the best way to look good ... is drink more.  The more I drink, the better I look.  Last Wednesday, I was king stud I drank so much ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2004)

all hail! NT!

Went with a friend to see Spiderman II this morning. First off, if u have not yet seen this movie, GO SEE IT!
There were a few parts that really struck home for me.
We went to Red Robin for lunch afterwards. Well, something with the movie..the powerful emotions between MJ & Peter got to me. I actually had a hard time keeping my frigging composure in the restaraunt. I am not used to dealing with these kinds of emotions. (I am a relationship late bloomer) I am so empty inside.
This sucks.
ABout to go to the gym.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 7, 2004)

that is too deep for me my friend, but I guess whatever you're feeling is good. 

What we need is a good couple day drunk in Vegas ...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 7, 2004)

dam straight! If you have not seen the commercials, do what they says;
What goes on in 'vegas...STAYS in vegas!
I've got 1st round!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 8, 2004)

well, feeling better today. Mentally, at least.
I've cooked up a bunch of chicken and rice for the weekend. Also, I made this great pasta salad: pasta (duh) pepperoni, black olives, celery, cheese and italian dressing. Good stuff.
Something isn't agreeing with me. Really annoying.
Not sure if I wanna attempt the gym...if ya know what I mean...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 9, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> the best way to look good ... is drink more.  The more I drink, the better I look.  Last Wednesday, I was king stud I drank so much ...


 I have a story....
I went out last Sat night and got shattered... i was standing around with my training partner and his sister i was getting bored so i thinks fuq it , i'm gonnna go dance.... so i go down to the dance floor and am bustin a few moves by myself  and i lift my shirt over my head (just cause i was pissed....) and dance a bit, then put my shirt back down.  I had a group of about 6 chicks standing there like this  (i forgot that my abs are still showing very nicely  ) one of the chicks comes over and says do that again  so i said ok.... when i pulled my shirt back down now they all look like this  ....  consequently one of them tried to hit on me but i was a good boy   

And Spideramn was an amazing movie. I loved it. The storyline was great and i loved the scene when he stopped the train


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2004)

hooyahh!
The train fight, then when he stopped it...and when Aunt May told him about heros....good stuff..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I have a story....
> when i pulled my shirt back down now they all look like this  ....  :


show off...
(ok..if I had the abs...I'd do the same..)


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

> I have a story....
> I went out last Sat night and got shattered... i was standing around with my training partner and his sister i was getting bored so i thinks fuq it , i'm gonnna go dance.... so i go down to the dance floor and am bustin a few moves by myself  and i lift my shirt over my head (just cause i was pissed....) and dance a bit, then put my shirt back down.  I had a group of about 6 chicks standing there like this  (i forgot that my abs are still showing very nicely  ) one of the chicks comes over and says do that again  so i said ok.... when i pulled my shirt back down now they all look like this  ....  consequently one of them tried to hit on me but i was a good boy


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2004)

Thanks Pat


----------



## P-funk (Jul 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Thanks Pat




 that is what i am here for.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 16, 2004)

Hey B ... this journal is becoming the less visited ... whud up?


----------



## PreMier (Jul 16, 2004)

Yea B-man...  I guess he doesnt visit us when he is at home.  We are only slightly more important than him doing work.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 16, 2004)

*Hey Burner!!! Where the hell are ya matey ???*


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 18, 2004)

Hey fellas!
I've been blocked from this site at work....rarely on-line when at home.
Am doing ok, thanks for checking in.
Trying to keep line of communication open with Kristen. Who knows...
training has been so -so...been in a funk for some time..takes the energy right outta you...gonna go tonight and fix that.
emal me @: mike.slusser@usa.net
I always get my emails..
later-
mike


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 22, 2004)

well, starting to get back into the 'swing' of things at the gym. Man, my weights SUCK! I could barely move 225 for 7 reps on bench the other day!

(I was up to 275 for 7 a few months ago...I HATE going BACK-fukkin-WARDS!)
At least I am going.
I start back day 1 tomorrow after work. Might start a new journal. Who knows.
I still wanna go to vegas in Oct, but will have to see if i have any $$...
be around here and there.
mike


----------



## PreMier (Jul 22, 2004)

Hows it going Mike.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Jake!
About togo hit the gym.
AM a little better. STill not happy w/ my situation, but what can ya do?
I am going to lift better then I did last week!
I want my damn strength back! And then some!
It is going to sound bad, but it sux reading friend's stats here that I used to be stronger than..and they are now passing me by...
time to put some hussle back into my muscle!
Of to kill chest!
Have a great night, my friend!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 23, 2004)

get in there and kill it bro.  hang in.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 23, 2004)

(Whats Your Opinon On My Advance Workout Program)  Can I Get Some Opinons In that Thread


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2004)

Where the hell have I left off?
I did chest a couple days ago. WEights still sucked but better. My bicps are pathetic.
Let's get this over with!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2004)

24 July:
CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*15, 185*5, 225*5, 275*4 (with spot, SUCKED!) 3 more sets @ 225 X 5 reps

Incline Bench Press:
135*10, 185*8, 135*8

Decline Dumbell Bench Press:
90*5, 90*5

Cable Fly: 4 sets, forgot weight for 10 reps. 

BICEPS:
Standing Biceps Curl:
65*10, 85*7, 85*7
Tendons were acting up. Quit before I stressed them again and have to take another friggin lay off..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 26, 2004)

26 July:
SQUATS:
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 315*5, 315*5    

Leg Press:
600*10, 600*10, 600*10

Leg Extension:
150*8, 150*8, 150*8

Got real light headed after next to last set od squats. Almost stopped and went home. Layed back for about 5 minutes adn relaxxed, was able to continue.


----------



## Rissole (Jul 27, 2004)

Sorry i ain't responded to your pm yet bro, do that soon. 

I just wanna kick you in da ass!! Stop friggen whinging and whineing about your w8's, you haven't been consistant for a long while so what do you expect 
If you keep gettin down on yourself the gym is just gonna be a big suck fest and you'll end up hating it all the more...... so suck it up, put a smile on your dial cause you _can_ actually get your fat ass in the gym and train hard, be happy with how hard you train and how much effort you put in and stop thinking of the negative. If you don't it's gonna kill you.
If you biatch one bit when we train together i'll kick your fricken ASS!!


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> put a smile on your dial


did u come up with that?

yeah..I know..it just sux..always seemingly starting over from scratch.
ok..all done.

Might be having a sit down, face to face with Kristen tonight.
we'll see.
Will be doing delts and tris tonight. Meet Kris, (maybe) and then go to friend's huose and sit in hot tub for a while..and watch Overhaulin'!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

sweet ... sitting in a hottub watching Over Haulin!  Do they have a TV outside?

A possible sit down is a good thing ... that means she's willing to talk and it can only lead to good things.


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Sorry i ain't responded to your pm yet bro, do that soon.
> 
> I just wanna kick you in da ass!! Stop friggen whinging and whineing about your w8's, you haven't been consistant for a long while so what do you expect
> If you keep gettin down on yourself the gym is just gonna be a big suck fest and you'll end up hating it all the more...... so suck it up, put a smile on your dial cause you _can_ actually get your fat ass in the gym and train hard, be happy with how hard you train and how much effort you put in and stop thinking of the negative. If you don't it's gonna kill you.
> If you biatch one bit when we train together i'll kick your fricken ASS!!



yeah ... you tell'm Ris!   his a$$


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2004)

'morning, my brotha!
Naw..they've got a sweet hook up. (it wsa in place when they bought the house)
the family room has a big window. They open the blinds enough so we can watch the tv thru them and they have wired speakers outside so we can hear it.
and of course..several cup holders for either beer or margs..


Still seeing about the situation. She wants me to appologize for the break up...she doesn't get it that I had to from her actions. THat is what I want to talk to her about. Why she did what she did, why I did what I did, can we move on together, what do I need to do to improve on, and vice-versa from her.
It's gonna be a rogh road..f we can work things out. I have some protective friends, and they do not much like her now..and I have no doubts that I am not too popular with her friends and family. But, thta is a concren for down the road..


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> yeah ... you tell'm Ris!   his a$$


oh sure...gang up on the chunky, weak guy...


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2004)

dam...I can't get the smileys to work. they are on strike?


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

you sound as though you're willin' to put up with your friends/family and the same of hers ... and if you're willin' to do that, you can't be that bad 

Gang up on the weak guy ... of course, why would we pick on the strongest and get our own a$$' kicked. 

That sounds like a great idea ... having speakers outside, yet keeping the tv inside from weathers harm.


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2004)

well, it is MY life. I will run it as I think best. I take in their opinions and concerns, weigh them and make a judgement.
Yep, they've got a pretty sweet set up. I am not sure how to turn on the outside speakers. Might have to call them and ask. Sure it can't be more than pushing a button or turning a knob..

Ok, I am giving myself one more month to get my #'s BACK to where they should be! I want to be benching 315 for reps aain before the end of the year!
I want to be doing weighted pull up by then too! 
You and ris are doing some insane #'s on your pull ups! I've never gotten more then BW and 55lbs up..then I jacked up my tendons, and cuased first set back,..which still plagues me today! Look at the pathetic #'s I did on my curls the other day for reference!
Well, I suppose I should go wash the black car before it gets to sunny out and I get water spots.
I am getting the windows tinted in a couple hours! Can't wait! Black car, black leather seats and interior..lots of windows...my own personal mobile oven!
Plus, it will look better!


----------



## naturaltan (Jul 27, 2004)

Did you buy a new car?


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 27, 2004)

yep-
2 1/2 months ago!
'04 Mazda 3. Nice car. Gets me about 30 MPG!
Is about 1/2 the car payment as that truck, gets twice and better gas mileage and 1/3 less to insure.
Makes good economical sense!
Just got the car home from the tining. It looks nice! Will have to get pics of it soon.
Going to the gym in about an hour, then am meeting Kristen @ 7:30 to talk.
Then...going to frien'ds to watch Overhaulin!
Most likely, alone...


----------



## Rissole (Jul 28, 2004)

hope you get some resolve bro, don't drive pissed either


----------



## Burner02 (Jul 28, 2004)

Hey brotha!
We had a pretty good talk.
We'll see. We still have some issues to work out. 
The thing that sux, is even if we decide to get back together, both sides, don't like the other. (her friends / parent's don't like me now, vice-versa)
That wil be a helluva obsticle to cross if / when time comes.
Well, coffee just finished brewing, gotta suck some downa dn hit th gym!
later!


----------



## Rissole (Jul 29, 2004)

I love the fact i dont see Trace's oldies very often. They like me but i just want my woman all to myself and evryone else can get ....... 
Do dat gym fing yeah....


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Dont ya journal anymore ya slackass....?


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

ok, I lifted weights for the past three days in a row. How's that?

It's a pain in the ass now, as I can't get on during work. Lte's see:


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Friday:
BACK:
SLDL:
135*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

Suppinated Grip Pull Ups:
BW*10, BW*10, BW*8, BW*7, BW*7, BW*7  = 41 = 

Machine T-Bar Rows:
45*10, 90*8, 90*8, 90*8

Cybex Angled Pull Down:
90*10, 135*8, 135*8, 135*8 / 90*8  (weight per individually weighted bars)

Close Grip Seated Cable Rows:
150*10, 180*10, 200*8, 250*6, 250*6  (Was stacked)


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Saturday:
CHEST:
Bench PRess:
135*15, 2185*5, 225*5, 275*5, 315*3, 315*2 / 225*4 / 135*6

Incline Bench Press: 
4*135*10

Standing Cable Flyes:
50*10, 60*10, 60*10


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Sunday:
LEGS:

Squat:
135*15, 225*10, 315*6, 315*6, 315*6 / 225*8

Front Squat:
2*135*10

Leg Press:
400*10, 490*10, 490*10, 490*10

Leg Extension:
3*150*10

Standing Calf Raise:
3*?*10 (forgot to look @ weight..just felt heavy..)



**on an interesting note, I found an actual rear delt machine! Can't wait to try it!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Well done mate 
Nothin wrong with those chins either. And the stack (250) for rows....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 2, 2004)

Oh, stop..Mr. I dead lift 500 + lbs!
The chins are getting a little better. When I can get back to doing 50 reps f regular chins again. (wide grip) I will start adding weight again. (50 as in, as  little sets as it take to get to 50)
well beds calling. Gotta go!
Later!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 2, 2004)

Dont be jealous of my big deads bro..... if you saw the amount of effort it takes you'd never want to do it.....
How can bed be callin you, mines callin me.... ?


----------



## Rissole (Aug 14, 2004)

New boots were sensational buddy  I have a new helmut too  After 3 head slaps and taking skin off my right temple and cheek i thought i had better....


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Dont be jealous of my big deads bro..... if you saw the amount of effort it takes you'd never want to do it.....
> How can bed be callin you, mines callin me.... ?


'cause I am on the night shift again, so I go to sleep in the Am..and that is your PM.
I've rung my bell a few times off the slopes myself...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2004)

Dam! I keep forgetting to update this nowadays!
I did my delts, then back, and then chest yesterday.
My back is still WEAK!

I don't think I even got 50 reps out of 7 - 8 sets....I'm really upset with that...
I need to get another log book.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 14, 2004)

My friend got on each other's neces a bit this afternoon (avro, in risso speak!)

His fuqqin cell phone rang and he answers it. I fuqqin hate that. So, I said something to the effect of get off the fuqqin phone and lift. Well, he basically 'bared his teeth', threatened my life and told me what I could do with my suggestion.
So, that kinda pissed me off. I did make sure to out lift him though..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2004)

Did Chest on Saturday.

DB Incline Bench Press:
55*15, 45*10, 95*9, 95*8, 95*8

Bench PRess:
185*10, 185*10, 185*10

Pec Dec:
100*10, 120*8, 120*8

Gonna work on dropping weight and keeping in the 8 - 10 rep range for a while.


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2004)

Saturday night, went to friend's house for poker night. (same friend. all was good)
Well, I really sucked @ ards that night. (thankfully money wasn't in use..)

SO, I became, house drink maker and baby sitter.
(I did have to point out that I thought it unfair that I was gtting my friend's wives drunk and 'easy' for them..and I was going home alone..there is such an injustice sometimes..)

Well, I was playing with the kids. They thought up a neat 'game' that I could play with them. They found a rubber maid container that they could fit in. (One at a time)
Well, It was my job to pick them up in it and swing them around like a carnival ride. Sure! They hada  blast! It wore me the fuk out! Well, on my last turn, I turned wrong or somthing, and it wrenched my back a little. No biggie then..will come into play later...


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2004)

Sunday:
LEGS:
Squats:
135*15, 225*10, 225*11, 225*10, 225*10

Leg Press:
490*10, 490*10, 490*10, 490*10

Leg extension:
150*10, 150*10, 150*10

Standing Calf Raises:
90*10, 90*10, 90*10

...it is later...the stress from the squats went after my back. I am sure my form was good, but with my back alredy tensed, it didn't take much else to let 'er really rip. I am feling like a 70 year old man right about now. I took a couple Advil for it, hopefully it will feel better soon!
Being 'Uncle Mike' is great..but has it's price!


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

Nice Unkie Mike  So things are lookin up for a visit next year, Trace is keen 
How far away are you from snow??
Think i'll go look up some maps


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 16, 2004)

How far from snow? After a storm..it's right outside my door!

But, to snow board on..it's a couple hour drive. There are several places to stay, either at a particular resort, or in a town central to all the resorts. Most of the resorts are within 20 - 30 minutes of each other. The towns of Frisco and Dillon are good central towns that are in between all the resorts. (Breckenridge, Keystone, Copper Mountain, A-Basin, Winter Park, Vail and Beaver Creek) Breckenridge and Vail are the two best ski towns, as in best things to do when not 'boarding. food, shopping, night life, etc.


My back is still bugging me pretty good. I am going to go mow my friend's lawn here in a bit, but I do not think it is up to lifting...bending over is a chore right now...


----------



## naturaltan (Aug 16, 2004)

How do you play poker with no money??


----------



## Rissole (Aug 16, 2004)

Sweet, we shall chat more about the trip later 
Go get a good massage on that back


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

Good to see you working out Mike!

NT... havent you ever heard of STRIP poker!


----------



## Paynne (Aug 16, 2004)

Burner, you're a couple hours from this stuff?

http://breckenridge.snow.com/BreckBase/images/map.trail.0203.jpg

http://vail.snow.com/mtn.info.map.front.asp

I'd be broke from the lift tickets.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2004)

What are the ticket prices there?  I live 15mins from here http://www.snowbird.com/ and its 60$ a day..


----------



## Burner02 (Aug 17, 2004)

Yeah, lift ticket prices are pretty friggin ridiculous. I am hoping ot get a season pass this year.

We didn't play strip poker....I wold havd scared every body else away!

Naw, we just divied up the chips evenly thru everybody and played elimination.
Seeing as it wasn't 'real' money...I was aggressive..and was out within 15 minutes...

60.00 sounds about right for a lift ticket. That is why I want a season pass!
Besides, if you come here, you can get deals thru a travel agency...BTW..I can help with that...


I've been getting pretty consistant again. However, I have to miss the gym AGAIN today..as I ahve to go help my father move some stuff before i go to work...
My back is feeling much better tho. I think that walking around and moving when I mowed helped alot to loosen up  the muscles. I was still walking a tad bit slower tho..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

any news on Kris B?


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 2, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> NT... havent you ever heard of STRIP poker!



 ... oh yeah!  It's been so long since we've played strip poker.  It's hard for the missus to keep her clothes on long enough to play a game


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> any news on Kris B?


we're still talking. I took her to dinner last night and then we went for a walk.
It was nice out; clear skies, full, harvest moon. We took her sheppard with us. 
She leaves Friday after work to meet up with her mother for a two week cruise.
It will be about a month before i see her again, so we will see what happens.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 2, 2004)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> ... oh yeah!  It's been so long since we've played strip poker.  It's hard for the missus to keep her clothes on long enough to play a game


hmm...we play texas hold'em @ a friend's every once in a while....we seem to end up in the hot tub afterwards....
So, first, we play poker, then we switch games to play poke her...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 3, 2004)

Tried ringin you today.... did you get my msgs...?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

Yeah!
I was in the middle of botching up a presentation when you called last night!
I was still asleep the first time.
I'll be at work all weekend..I'd a called you back, but you came up as an unknown #!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> hmm...we play texas hold'em @ a friend's every once in a while....we seem to end up in the hot tub afterwards....



I'm looking forward to holding a few games at the house.   Supplement my income to help with the mortgage.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

why do I get the feeling 'spin the bottle' is also played?

My friend suggests i just stop the silly idea of actually playing and just give him my money..as he seems to get it anyway...
call me stubborn..but I like to at lesat let them earn if from me..


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> why do I get the feeling 'spin the bottle' is also played?
> 
> My friend suggests i just stop the silly idea of actually playing and just give him my money..as he seems to get it anyway...
> call me stubborn..but I like to at lesat let them earn if from me..



No ... real poker ... texas holdem ... 5 card draw ... hiball ... etc.  

We've replaced spin the bottle with nude women twister.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 3, 2004)

party @ NT's!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 3, 2004)

woo hoo!!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2004)

Damn, lemme dust this ting off...it's been a while since i have been in here...
I've been in the gym since..just have a hard time getting all workouts logged now.
Been doing ok..sometimes I feel like I am just going thru the motions when I am in tere, and that annoys me.
I have done some cardio as well...but well short from what I should be doing. Baby steps I suppose.

To start fresh, I did chest on Tuesday and Legs on Wednesday.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2004)

Tuesday, CHEST:
Bench Press:
135*10, 185*5, 225*3, 275*3, 315*3, 315*3, 315*3

Incline DB Bench Press:
80*8, 80*7, 80*8, 80*8

Machine Decline Press:
90*8 (independant arms) 90**, 135*6, 135*6

Time


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 9, 2004)

Wednesday, LEGS:
SQUAT:
135*15, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10, 225*10

I started feeling queezy, so I knocked off and went home. I think I have allergies and tbey are acting up big time.

Taking today (Thursday) off and back at it tomorrow.


----------



## Rissole (Sep 10, 2004)

Good to see you at it Mikey, going through the motions is better than nothing 
Nice benches


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good to see you at it Mikey, going through the motions is better than nothing



be thankful you're not in the same city as I ... going through the motions wouldn't cut it as an excuse Mr. Mike. 

Let's get it into gear shall we!  I'd hate to think the Mrs.NT works out harder than you.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Ouch.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 10, 2004)

Btw, nice workouts Mike.  Takes time to find your groove again.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Ouch.


ditto..


well, I will be going tonightl..after all..I have no life...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 10, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Good to see you at it Mikey, going through the motions is better than nothing
> Nice benches


Thanks, pete!
I was going to do the reverse benching, as per my low reps all the way up to 315, but I felt the need to get the 315 up. I had found a spotter..and didn't want the opportunity to go to waste...
my chest is still slightly sore..so it must have been a decent workout..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Okie dokie. After a weekend of doing squat, not squats..that wil be tomorrow..

I made it hack to the gym today..was a pretty good experience!
So, without further ado..


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 13, 2004)

Monday, 13 September, 04
CHEST:
Incline Bench Press:
135*10, 185*5, 225*6, 225*6, 225*6, 275*3 / 185*5 / 135*8

Bench Press:
4*225*5  (sets /weight /reps)

Machine Decline Press;
3*135*6 (each arm) last set w/ Drop Set: 90*6 / 45*8

Alt. DB Curl:
30*10, 2*10*30

Time


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

nice to see you're back at the gym.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

Thanks, NT!
Problem is, It is easy to be 'back''. I need to STAY!


oh..forgot to add yesterday, that 275 on incline was a new record for me!


----------



## naturaltan (Sep 14, 2004)

true ... but ya take it one day at a time.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 14, 2004)

How did you manage a record when you havent been in the gym? lol


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 14, 2004)

ha ha...now shaddup!

I've been in the gym...just not consisstantly.
Ok, I've never tried that much weight in incline bench press before, so it is a record.
so there...nya nya..


----------



## butterfly (Sep 14, 2004)

WOW!!!  You've been ho'in it up while I've been away


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey hottie!
How are you? I was just thinking of ya the other day!
Honest! I was actually on my way to work the other day and was wondering how you and the baby were doing! 
How's the family?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

B  sup...?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey Pete!
Gotta go to bed early...have a class to go to in the avro...and some errands to do before then. 
talk to ya later!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

Bad timing eh again.... i am working at the gym and my client cancelled so i am sitting here with nothing to do...


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

go do some crunches..


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

pfffft.... like i need to....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

oh wait...that was ME who needs to..


----------



## BabsieGirl (Sep 16, 2004)

Hi B


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey!
Nice to see you on the boards again!
Too bad I missed ya though!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 16, 2004)

Hey fat boy


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2004)

hey...I resemble that....
how ya doin' bud?


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2004)

Feelin it..... 1 week to go  Then there's always the possibility of me backin up for a NSW title comp on the 10th Oct


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 17, 2004)

go man, GO!
speaking of which...I gotta go...
run some erands and get myself to the gym before work...
Ok then, only 3 more weeks before you can indulge...no worries, m8!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 17, 2004)

3 WEEKS  There are Australian titles after that too.... could be longer....
I gotta bail too i got some work to do  Later chubs


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Later chubs


<sniff sniff> that...hurts! You big bully!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

Had fun in the gym lastnigt. My buddy is back in town for the weekend, so we went and did chest together. My friend is a great story teller. While he is in Kansas and I canot witness hi workouts, he's told me how he was repping 105 lb DB for reps.
"oh really," I say to myself "I've never seen you get over 90's  any time recently"
So....we started off and he got to one set of 95 for maybe 6 reps, then dropped back off to 80's for another couple sets of 5-6.
"uh-huh"
Then, we went to flat bench. I started to goad him on. (in a positive and coaching kind fo way. That is, as you know, a respnsibility of a good spotter; to push your partner passed what he thinks his breaking point is and keep going)
So, he did his set and got 5 reps. I did 6. Told him he needed to out do me. So, he did 6..I did 7..
 
Then I got one last set of 5 out... 
That was fun..


so.....

Friday, 17 October, 04

CHEST:
Incline DB Press:
50*10, 70*5, 90*5, 110*5, 110*5, 110*5

Bench Press:
225*6, 225*7, 225*5

Low to high Cable flyes:
50*10, 50*10, 50*10

Time


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2004)

Now you meet the real me.... 
Don't worry bud, all Aussies say shit like that. You little marshmellow you


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2004)

You sound like me with your TP


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 18, 2004)

Marshmellow?
at least you spared me  alittle dignity and not call me a butter ball...

I better make some damn money! We gotz lotza things to do there! Dive, tube down a river! Lift, find me some hot sheilas to shag...

Not get bitten by all those damn dangerous critters I keep hearing about there!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 18, 2004)

And thats just the tip of the iceberg....


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 19, 2004)

hell yeah!


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 23, 2004)

Thrusday, 23 October:
DELTS:
Machine Military Press (independant arm):
10*15, 25*10, 45*8, 45*6, 45*6  
* Medial delt was buggin so didn't push it
Standing Side Lateral Raises:
3*30*10

Upright Rows:
2*95*8

BO Rear Raises:
2*35*10

DB Shrugs:
2*90*10

Close Grip Tri Press:
135*10, 2*185*8

Time

kinda of a shitty workout, but at least went...


----------



## Rissole (Sep 23, 2004)

Burner02 said:
			
		

> kinda of a shitty workout, but at least went...


  and about time you posted too


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

just trying to get my world back in order.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Keep it up brother, your doing good.


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

Hey Jake!
You feeling better? You been able to get back in the gym yet?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

Yup.  This was my first week back.  I am sore as hell


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

wahoo!
Ahh, it will be beter next week!
Did your read my 'experience' last night i the what makes you ill thread?
some people....
what'cha doing tonight?


----------



## PreMier (Sep 24, 2004)

No, I am still browsing the new posts for the day.  Havent made it through them all yet.  No plans as of yet.  Now that I am lifting though, I am no longer drinking.  Back to being made fun of at parties lol
How about you?


----------



## Burner02 (Sep 24, 2004)

Just gotta get to the gym after while and take out my back.
After that, unsure. No plans


----------



## PreMier (Sep 30, 2004)

Mike, hows it going man?  Havent seen you around in a while


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 4, 2004)

Hey Jake!
I switched back to day shift on Friday and it was hell!
I had to work the whole weekend. All i did was wake up @ 0430, be to work @ 0600 until 1800 (6pm) then get home...take a nap..then just hang out until I went back to bed. I even let myself sleep in this morning. I should be good to go now!
I ate a little while ago, so will be in the gym in another 1/2 hour to get back on track in the gym.
I just saw some pics of me from May of 03..(my avi pic is one of them)
then, I saw some pics of me from last winter, and now see how I am now..and it isn't good. I dunno what I am waiting for..every friggin thng on me is tight. (pants)
I am disgusted at how i look in the mirror. 
THings are getting better for me in my life. So, I ma not as depressed, which I won't be too bummed to go to the gym...now I have to force myself to ad my cardio into my workouts as well...
Also, I have to crack back down on my food.
thanks for checking up!


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

ok...made it to the gym today. work out sucked. My right shoulder wsa acting up again. 275 felt heavy adn I barely got 3 reps out w/ a spottre..

I should have been doing reps in the 4-6 range. I even did a little cardio! It was bare'y any, but start small and get big, eh?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

I do cardio once a week now.. infact, just finished.  Its total hell


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

5 Oct, 04
Chest:
Bar Bell Bench Press:
135*15, 185*10, 225*8, 275*3, 3*225*6   

Incline Bench Press:
4*135*9

Machine Press / flye: 2*100*10

Alt. DB Curl:
3*30*10

Bar Bell Curl:
65*10 
*tendons started acting up again, so I quit.

Jumped on elliptical for a decent pace for 10 minutes. That sucked, but it was a start.

FOOD:
1) bowl low fat granola cereal w/ skim milk, cup coffee
2) 2 chx breast w/ mac-n-cheese, diet pepsi
3) chicken breast.

**ok, I barely ate today. Have not had much of an appetite. I'm getting chunky..and am aftraid to eat...Most of my food is pretty decent I had been craving junk food lately, so I got low fat puddings to stop my sweet tooth cravings..hopefully it works.

I just picked up another 'cycle' of spray on 1-test and 4AD. I figure I will wait a week to start it, as I need to make sure I get conssisstant again.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

PreMier said:
			
		

> I do cardio once a week now.. infact, just finished.  Its total hell


yes..it doth suck some righteous crap!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 5, 2004)

I did 10mins stair stepper, and 10 HIIT on the treadmill.  My heartbeat is in my head still, and I finished an hour ago


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 5, 2004)

musta  been goooood!
those stair steppers are death!


----------

